# Hurricane Sandy



## thewoodlands

A couple of models have this hooking in across New York City/Long Island area, worth watching even though it's just starting.

zap


----------



## Jack Straw

Yes, that sounds right! My woodlot  was dry all summer and now that i want to cut wood it's a swamp. Just what we need, more rain!


----------



## thewoodlands

This is the second scenario hope they are wrong.
zap


----------



## BrotherBart

Yeah been watching that thing. Take a look at the one coming across Cuba that is projected to go straight North.


----------



## Flatbedford

I have a generator now so it will surely blow off to sea.


----------



## WellSeasoned

I am watching this closely as well. The computer is showing 70+ mph winds on that western side of the storm. This concerns me as other storms have, with the house being in the woods. US models showed going out to sea, european showed moving toward coast, now US is showing the same as well. Keep your fingers crossed, NE and new england! Gonna be alot of wood to be had. Be well


----------



## thewoodlands

Looks like I might be moving the splitters out of the woods if it heads our way. I'm not sure how far the winds will extend in from the coast, just a waiting game I guess.

zap


----------



## WellSeasoned

zap said:


> Looks like I might be moving the splitters out of the woods if it heads our way. I'm not sure how far the winds will extend in from the coast, just a waiting game I guess.
> 
> zap



Your right, wait and see. I saw the computer models change since early this morning for the worse. After that, arctic temps I'm hearing.


----------



## thewoodlands

WellSeasoned said:


> Your right, wait and see. I saw the computer models change since early this morning for the worse. After that, arctic temps I'm hearing.


 I'm just getting close to finishing cleaning up after the Micro Burst of 2008,  I really don't need more firewood.

zap


----------



## jharkin

We are watching this one too.  My wife is worried the twins first Halloween trick or treat will get rained out.


----------



## Flatbedford

Last Halloween was snowed out with no electricity at my house. I'm going to move a week's worth of wood under cover before this one comes. Burning rain/snow soaked wood kinda sucked last fall.


----------



## jharkin

Ive got more than enough wood in the small shed.... Just have to check the 5gal can is full for the genny.


----------



## BrotherBart

This is not looking good.


----------



## WellSeasoned

As the day goes by, weather channel shows a grim outlook. Going to be a tough one


----------



## Jack Straw

People are still cleaning up from Irene around here, this is the last thing we need.


----------



## Gasifier

zap said:


> I'm just getting close to finishing cleaning up after the Micro Burst of 2008,  I really don't need more firewood.
> 
> zap


 
I'll take it ZAP. I can pick up a load every time I come back from Cranberry Lake. Let's see, if I haul my brother's trailer up I could really take a good load back!  I guess I better look into this thing.


----------



## CTguy9230

dosent look like were gonna miss this one....

talk about crappy timing...my new roof was supposed to go on Monday, oh well at least i might get to
try out the new Generac


----------



## loon

Not looking very good at all zap


----------



## WellSeasoned

The european model hasn't been wrong yet this year my neighbor explained. Looking into a generac 5500 clean ; will decide as storm approaches, if there is any left


----------



## thewoodlands

We still have the 4500 watt generator we bought days before the ice storm of 98, a new carb was put in this summer so it runs great. I'll wait until Friday for filling the gas tanks, tomorrow I'll sharpen some chains then clean the saws.

Stay Safe
Zap


----------



## Jack Straw

I have loaded up the van


----------



## daveswoodhauler

Its going to get interesting in the North East early next week. We have a blocking high pressure system offshore the canadian maratimes, and with the deep trough in the mid west its going to create a funnel effect right up the northeast seaboard.....with the blocking pattern in the north atlantic and the deep trough it will no doubt cause the system to weaken, but it will also send it straight up to New England (Meteorology was about the only class I liked in College, lol)

My thoughts are is that we'll be in for a big northeaster in Nw England...sustained winds in the 30-40 range with perhaps gusts to 60 or so.....hopesully some good wood scrounging opportunities next week.


----------



## thewoodlands

loon said:


> Not looking very good at all zap


Loon, what are they calling 4 in your area?

zap


----------



## Pallet Pete

Wow zap be safe my friend that looks pretty intense! 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete

For that matter all you guys be safe !

Re-Pete


----------



## loon

zap said:


> Loon, what are they calling 4 in your area?
> 
> zap


 
Starting Saturday looks like five days of straight wind/rain..


----------



## Shadow&Flame

Flatbedford said:


> I have a generator now so it will surely blow off to sea.


 
If it does...sounds like money well spent...ha

Hope you guys dodge this one....if not be safe out there.


----------



## EatenByLimestone

I understand our model and the European models are now in agreement and the storm is being projected to hook into us.  I'll be filling gas tanks and bringing wood in, it looks like.  I should probably pull the saws out and sharpen them too.  The woods are already a mess from Irene.  This won't help matters one bit. 

Dry all summer and trying to make it up in a month.

Matt


----------



## BrotherBart

loon said:


> Starting Saturday looks like five days of straight wind/rain..


 
Yeah as slow as this thing is moving and with it running into a big cold front coming down to meet it life ain't gonna be fun anywhere on the East coast. And here I thought we had dodged a hurricane season for a change.


----------



## jharkin

Unlike Irene, this time all the leaves are down off the trees. Might give us a break on the wind damage with this one.

Even Irene only knocked out my power for 8 hours.  I'm not too worried.... Heck part of me wouldnt mind an excuse to actually use the gen.


----------



## WellSeasoned

I hope it goes out to sea. My small ranch is in the woods and the 80' oak doesn't help coming straight through the deck over the house. Will watch the weather closely next couple days, already talked with son and wife about getting a plan B figured out if the winds get too strong. Love to stay with the ship, but I got loved ones to look out for. Everybody be safe	 and batten down the hatches!


----------



## Dix

Getting ready to fill the water " garbage cans"..... stocked up on canned goods. Gonna buy a glass globe to replace the one I broke last week 

Oy yi yi... so much to do, so little time.

My Mom called from Florida, she was worried about my firewood blowing away.


----------



## BrotherBart

WellSeasoned said:


> ...already talked with son and wife about getting a plan B figured out if the winds get too strong.


 
Me: Hurricane's coming.

Wife: Same backup plan as always?

Me: Yep. We pile in the Suburban and start driving due West.


----------



## Dix

BrotherBart said:


> Me: Hurricane's coming.
> 
> Wife: Same backup plan as always?
> 
> Me: Yep. We pile in the Suburban and start driving due West.


 

Can't leave .... should be fun. Not.


----------



## BrotherBart

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Can't leave .... should be fun. Not.


 
We never have. It has always just been Plan B. Irene got close.


----------



## Flatbedford

Shadow&Flame said:


> If it does...sounds like money well spent...ha
> 
> Hope you guys dodge this one....if not be safe out there.


 
Best part is that it was given to me. I did have to spend about a half hour fixing it though.


----------



## BrotherBart

Just don't be up in the rafters at the Met when the thing blows through Flatbed.


----------



## save$

Looks like the weather is all tricks for Halloween. 
The late weather is predicting real trouble for New England ESP. Near the coast.   
Better clean all those leaves out of the gutters and drains.    Get some blankets to cover the refrigerator and freezer.  Fresh batteries for the radio, and have the camp stove available.


----------



## bogydave

Propane bottles full? 
Got a cook/camp stove that will work without power?
Fuel cans full? ( if you have a Generator.)
Few 5 gallon water jugs filled?
Good battery LED lantern & flash lights?
Some wood covered so it stays dry?
Big cooler to throw the freezer stuff in?
Canned & non perishable food? 
A way to charge cell phones? (12 Volt DC one that can be used  with  12 V car/atv battery)

Just a few reminders, some may be a few days with no power &  closed roads.
Each home needs certain specifics, medications etc. 

I hope  they are not needed 

Be safe!


----------



## begreen

Good checklist. I'd add - Got sheet plastic? 2 stroke fuel supply adequate and chainsaw's ready for action?


----------



## Jack Straw

Let's not forget alcohol............


I think I am gonna get the wood shed filled up in the next 2 days.


----------



## JustWood

Jack Straw said:


> Let's not forget alcohol............
> 
> 
> I think I am gonna get the wood shed filled up in the next 2 days.


 
With booze ????


----------



## raybonz

I am wondering if this storm will wreak havoc where I am located.. Keeping an eye on the storm track as it develops.. Last hurricane I lost power for 4+ days which really sucked!

Ray


----------



## Flatbedford

BrotherBart said:


> Just don't be up in the rafters at the Met when the thing blows through Flatbed.


 
I will be. My time off next week is Wednesday night and Thursday all day. At least I'll be home for the cleanup. It will take more than a hurricane to stop the opera. We haven't canceled due to weather once in the 12 years I've been here. They did cancel for the big blizzard of '96 though.


----------



## thewoodlands

Accu Weathers projected path from todays info.
http://www.myfoxhurricane.com/custom/models/ecmwf.html


----------



## jharkin

Am I reading that right that the accuweather track indicates the storm may still be a Cat1 when the leading edge hits New England??


----------



## Flatbedford

That seems to be what they are saying. Could be messy. They are usually downgraded to tropical storm when they get up to us.


----------



## thewoodlands

jharkin said:


> Am I reading that right that the accuweather track indicates the storm may still be a Cat1 when the leading edge hits New England??


 Yes.
zap


----------



## Jack Straw

I had a load of stone delivered this morning, my driveway tends to wash out during these big storms. I can always use it and it doesn't hurt to be prepared.


----------



## daveswoodhauler

Pretty good link is here.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/

I like to read the forecast discussions, and I think it gets updated 3-4 times a day.


----------



## WellSeasoned

Still getting mixed tracks here on the weather channel. The 2 main tracks have it hitting anywhere from southern pa to the canadian maritime. Most favorable landfall is between pa/nj/ny according to TWC. I have a feeling hearth will have a picture of destruction thread. Hope I'm wrong

http://www.weather.com/weather/videos/news-41/top-stories-169/which-way-will-sandy-go-31851


----------



## Gasifier

Hope all you guys right on the coast keep a close eye on this and wish you the best. Hoepfully you will get lucky and things will be further out off the coast.


----------



## Flatbedford

It looks like NYC might get a direct hit! Lots of the city is not very high above sea level. Most transit is below.


----------



## WellSeasoned

Flatbedford said:


> It looks like NYC might get a direct hit! Lots of the city is not very high above sea level. Most transit is below.


you got that right and then only 2 tunnels in out of the city


----------



## Flatbedford

Well, actually 4 tunnels and a bunch of bridges. But it will still be a mess. My commutes should be interesting next week. I'll have to rig a snorkel on my car.


----------



## mfglickman

Flatbedford said:


> Well, actually 4 tunnels and a bunch of bridges. But it will still be a mess. My commutes should be interesting next week. I'll have to rig a snorkel on my car.


 
I spy a WFH day in your future. When I lived in NJ no way would I have taken the tunnel into Penn on NJ Transit in a hurricane. Just sayin'..


----------



## Flatbedford

WFH is not an option. The show must go on. (or they have to give the people their money back)


----------



## thewoodlands

The TVCN model has it going right over our house!


----------



## Flatbedford

CMC goes over mine.


----------



## thewoodlands

If it follows the ecmwf model we will be on the eastside of the storm, not good.

zap


----------



## Dix

Stopped & picked up batteries, another oil lamp & lamp oil.

Making ice. I've got 5 garbage cans for water (no gennie).

Battle stations !!


----------



## jharkin




----------



## mfglickman

Flatbedford said:


> WFH is not an option. The show must go on. (or they have to give the people their money back)


 

Oooh what do you do? My husband is a lighting designer...so I'm fairly familiar with how the shows go on...


----------



## eclecticcottage

Not too worried but not excited about this either.  We're up to our eyeballs in to do lists that involve outside stuff and moving the last of our stuff out of the Old House even though we're not completely done with the Cottage yet.  Cuss. We are SO not ready for winter this year...at least our wood stacks are.


----------



## Flatbedford

mfglickman said:


> Oooh what do you do? My husband is a lighting designer...so I'm fairly familiar with how the shows go on...


 
Stagehand, Electric Dept. Met Opera.


----------



## Jack Straw

The local media said this could be a frankenstorm


----------



## Flatbedford

They are calling it that down here too!


----------



## firebroad

Well, there might be snow...
http://www.bostonherald.com/news/regional/view/20221025frankenstorm_shaping_up_to_slam_east_coast/sr


----------



## Jack Straw

It could be worse, yes the dreaded "snookiestorm"


----------



## firefighterjake

Panic Center . . . Panic Center . . . quick . . . buy up the 3 Bs -- beer, batteries and bleach . . . hide the women and children.

Sorry folks . . . I don't get too worked up this far out . . . and even if this does come in I'm not taking any special precautions . . . probably because the ordinary way I live my life has pretty much made me relatively self sufficient with easy access to water, plenty of dry and canned good foods, full propane tank for cooking, enough dry wood to outlast the zombie apocalpyse and enough flashlights to provide emergency lighting for the nearby airport. Guess my emergency plan is the same as always -- no real plan.


----------



## Flatbedford

The only "emergency" action I'm gonna take is to fill my gas cans and move some wood in out of the rain. We have tons of food, flashlights, booze, and city water. Propane stove in the kitchen, propane grill outside, and propane camp stove too.


----------



## webbie

This thing is gonna hit - I feel it in my bones......

That said, we'll be fine here inland...and in RI our place is about 100+ feet above the water on solid rock-buttressed ground.


----------



## WellSeasoned

Every store in my area is sold out of generators. One store has 3 b&s 5500's left. Went to get the ok from the wife, she said No!  I guess it doesn't help that she hardly knows whats coming being in an office all day. Me, I've been keeping an eye on this storm, and I think we should get one. I guess we can just live pioneer style for a couple of weeks.


----------



## jharkin

firefighterjake said:


> Panic Center . . . Panic Center . . . quick . . . buy up the 3 Bs -- beer, batteries and bleach . . . hide the women and children.
> 
> Sorry folks . . . I don't get too worked up this far out . . . and even if this does come in I'm not taking any special precautions . . . probably because the ordinary way I live my life has pretty much made me relatively self sufficient with easy access to water, plenty of dry and canned good foods, full propane tank for cooking, enough dry wood to outlast the zombie apocalpyse and enough flashlights to provide emergency lighting for the nearby airport. Guess my emergency plan is the same as always -- no real plan.


 
Sounds familiar.  A few years on this site has me at the point where we have all the usual "emergency supplies" just on hand all the time.  wood, generator and gas, candles, lanterns, camp stove, enough food staples like pasta etc for a couple weeks, water, first aid kit etc.

If its anything like the usual bad storm people will freak and we will loose power for an hour or two and life will go on.


But its fun to get worked up sometimes......


----------



## BrotherBart

Latest model run has landfall in NJ and pretty much downtown Philly then right up Craig's tailpipe.


----------



## h2ochild

Looks like near where Irene hit us...Oh goody, gotta pull the boats in tomorrow and avoid the traffic jams at the ramps. Bad time for this, many mariners still on the southward migration. Hope everyone gets to safe harbor soon.


----------



## webbie

Well, I love my parents...but they are scheduled to fly up here from FL on tues! Same with one Daughter...flying in from the left coast. That could be hairy.


----------



## save$

Food and water ok.  No generator.  
Looks like the predictions are fluid.  Now not so bad for Maine as it was yesterday.  We are near tidal water but very high up.  
Only one tree left to take down that could do damage.  That one would hit the garage.  Looks like it is going to be bad for some folks.  
Many years ago, I experienced a roof being blown off the building I was in.  No fun.  
Best to take precautions, and hope it is a false alarm.


----------



## BrianK

One model shows us getting up to 24" of snow


----------



## GAMMA RAY

With the way my luck has been going lately, I will bet that mudder is gonna hit dead center in Nepa right over my eff'n house. 
I guess I better prepare this weekend. I think I will get 3 cases of Dogfish head and get my prescription meds refilled...


----------



## firebroad

According to the TV set, there's a good chance this thing will smack MD.  Folks around here still remember the time this summer when the power was out for two weeks for some,  and that was just a 10 minute blow.  Like jharkin, most of us already have our "emergency" supplies.  My biggest concern is my autumn decorations, guess I'll have to take them inside and cover the "porch wood" with a tarp.  Plenty of water, food, etc.  If I stay out of the freezer, that will keep frozen for several days.  Guess Halloween will be a washout.


----------



## moburns

<--Looking to rent sofa space from people west of Ohio. We are going to eat well in my house until Sunday, just in case there is another 2 week power outage. I am glad its not 100+ degrees like June. Come on Mobile Home don't fail me now. Be safe everyone and you may need to use those wood and gas stoves during a power outage, it will be cold at night, so you should make sure they are ready.


----------



## firebroad

Look on the sunny side(pun intended), there will be plenty of scrounge wood.


----------



## moburns

^lol Its not green wood its sandy wood.


----------



## firebroad

moburns said:


> <--Looking to rent sofa space from people west of Ohio. We are going to eat well in my house until Sunday, just in case there is another 2 week power outage. I am glad its not 100+ degrees like June. Come on Mobile Home don't fail me now. Be safe everyone and you may need to use those wood and gas stoves during a power outage, it will be cold at night, so you should make sure they are ready.


Better stake down that mobile home, moburns!


----------



## jharkin

So now it looks like its going to miss us... I think our old 8 inch beams scared the storm off.

Stay safe down there in Jersey and PA!


----------



## MasterMech

Most of those computer model squiggly lines criss cross over my area.  Gonna be sharpening chain this weekend.


----------



## BrianK

MasterMech said:


> Most of those computer model squiggly lines criss cross over my area.  Gonna be sharpening chain this weekend.



I'm stuck at a conference in Ohio until Sunday evening but I called my wife back home and had her pick up bar oil, gas and other supplies just in case. However I doubt it's going to be cold enough to generate the snow in southwestern PA that some of yesterday's models were prophesying.


----------



## thewoodlands

I'm not sure how much this will effect us in Northern NY, if it tracks further north then cuts in it's a different story.
WunderMap.
http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...hur.cod=1&hur.fx=1&hur.obs=1&fire=0&ft=0&sl=0

Stay Safe
Zap


----------



## bogydave

I'm guessing the NASCAR race may get postponed 
Maybe even some football games


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Why is it that whenever there is a major weather event on the east coast...I am dead in the center of it? WTF? I am starting to think I pi$$ed off someone somewhere....


----------



## Delta-T

GAMMA RAY said:


> Why is it that whenever there is a major weather event on the east coast...I am dead in the center of it? WTF? I am starting to think I pi$$ed off someone somewhere....


 
need more blood sacrifices to appease weather gods...if you are too queezie for the blood sacrifice, stuffed animal works pretty good.


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Delta-T said:


> need more blood sacrifices to appease weather gods...if you are too queezie for the blood sacrifice, stuffed animal works pretty good.



Does the "stuffed" thing apply to other objects or humans? Just wondering...!!" I have something here I would like to "stuff"....


----------



## loon

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...ay=noec&warningtype=aw?ref=activeweather_city


----------



## eclecticcottage

zap said:


> I'm not sure how much this will effect us in Northern NY, if it tracks further north then cuts in it's a different story.
> WunderMap.
> http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...hur.cod=1&hur.fx=1&hur.obs=1&fire=0&ft=0&sl=0
> 
> Stay Safe
> Zap


 
Well....crud...even 40-50 peak sucks.  I'll bet we get higher here at the Cottage.  I wonder how high up my anemometer reads before it tops out (I don't actually know if I want to find out via experiance, lol).

Well everyone, batten down the hatches and stay safe-no scrounging until the wind's done blowing, and then be sure to watch for wires!!


----------



## jharkin

Hmmm... we got 40+ gusts a few times this summer just from strong thunderstorms.  50 sustained would get interesting...


----------



## Delta-T

GAMMA RAY said:


> Does the "stuffed" thing apply to other objects or humans? Just wondering...!!" I have something here I would like to "stuff"....


you could try furniture...or manicotti....you could call them "stuffed" I suppose....you got nothing to lose by trying, right?


----------



## corey21

BrianK said:


> One model shows us getting up to 24" of snow
> View attachment 78693


 
I pray that is wrong im in the 8 inch range witch would knock power out if it is wet snow..


----------



## corey21

zap said:


> I'm not sure how much this will effect us in Northern NY, if it tracks further north then cuts in it's a different story.
> WunderMap.
> http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...hur.cod=1&hur.fx=1&hur.obs=1&fire=0&ft=0&sl=0
> 
> Stay Safe
> Zap


 
This also 50MPh winds.


----------



## thewoodlands

corey21 said:


> This also 50MPh winds.


Edit, it would not safe so I removed the map.
This is todays info on how close we are.
zap


----------



## loon

Crap is gonna hit the fan!! 

But these 2 are gonna ride it out fine..Same as the rest of you guys 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands

Seems like it will Loon, I'll get the Cherry tomorrow then grab some gas for the generator after, push in some wood then make sure the covers on our wood are weighted down good.

I'm hoping the brook can hold what Mother Nature brings, one good thing is the level of the water in the brook is down.

zap


----------



## loon

That brook is always iffie eh zap?

Trying to get Mrs Loon fixed up before i leave for the deer hunt this week..

But i know Emma will hold the fort down fine


----------



## WellSeasoned

Going to be a mess! Still watching if we in eastern pa get a direct hit. Going to be a tough few days ahead come sunday. Everyone be safe


----------



## thewoodlands

loon said:


> That brook is always iffie eh zap?
> 
> Trying to get Mrs Loon fixed up before i leave for the deer hunt this week
> 
> But i know Emma will hold the fort down fine


Looks like Mrs. Loon,Buddy and Emma are all set. Don't forget your gun. 

zap


----------



## thewoodlands

WellSeasoned said:


> Going to be a mess! Still watching if we in eastern pa get a direct hit. Going to be a tough few days ahead come sunday. Everyone be safe


Did you grab that generator?
zap


----------



## Shadow&Flame

Now is the time all that prep work will pay off...be safe out there and try to check on your neighbors.  Mine always check on me to see what I have they could use...ha


----------



## Dix

The bestest neighbors came over before and offered to run a hose over (they have city water), so we'll be good in that respect. I took them up on it


----------



## loon

zap said:


> Looks like Mrs. Loon,Buddy and Emma are all set. Don't forget your gun.
> 
> zap


 

Boomer has one in hand 

He's a funny little dog man!


----------



## thewoodlands

Forgot about Boomer, tell Boomer I'm sorry, make sure you bark it.

zap


----------



## WellSeasoned

zap said:


> Did you grab that generator?
> zap


No zap, irritating story really, not getting into it@the moment, I'm #22 on a list @sears hardware, and they are expecting a delivery of 20 on sunday. If 2 people dont show up when they are called its mine. I really hope so! Local news says expect outages for up to a month, and expect sustained winds@ 35-55mph, and gusts up to 70mph. Probably going to wifes grandmothers house during the worst bit, to support her, and get out if these woods. Not worth the risk in our flimsy 1 story small house. Be well


----------



## thewoodlands

WellSeasoned said:


> No zap, irritating story really, not getting into it@the moment, I'm #22 on a list @sears hardware, and they are expecting a delivery of 20 on sunday. If 2 people dont show up when they are called its mine. I really hope so! Local news says expect outages for up to a month, and expect sustained winds@ 35-55mph, and gusts up to 70mph. Probably going to wifes grandmothers house during the worst bit, to support her, and get out if these woods. Not worth the risk in our flimsy 1 story small house. Be well


Stay safe, I thought we might be outside the zone but it looks like we might get hit.
zap


----------



## raybonz

Not looking too promising here 

Ray


----------



## corey21

I am going t town in the morning to get gas for the gen.

My main worry is the wet snow.


----------



## WellSeasoned

I think everybody from the northern mid atlantic to new england will get pounded. I'm hearing this storm may slow down/stall northern pa, ny, southern new england, dumping a few more inches of rain than previously anticipated. We're expecting 5 to 10 inches of rain.


----------



## Pallet Pete

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/20121026_Hurricane_Sandy_has_the_region_bracing_for_the_worst.html

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57540819/hurricane-sandy-forces-east-coast-to-brace-for-hit/

I hope all you guys stay safe and our prayers are with you. 

Pete


----------



## WellSeasoned

Going to be a rough sunday monday tuesday. Alot of people on sandycane's radar. I hugged my class A for the last time


----------



## moburns

Come on sudden hook to the right.


----------



## webbie

Mid-Atlantic is done for!

When I was back in NJ, one storm with 45 MPH gust put the electric out for 4+ days.....since all the utilities have been deregulated, they cut their maintenance fleets way back and rely on each other when an emergency happens. Problem is, this one will knock down tree in a couple hundred mile path. 

I'm not too worried up here in New England because we had a couple storms in the last couple of year that knocked down most of the weak trees.....but I think there are gonna be BIG problems down that way!

Batten down the hatches.


----------



## corey21

I just saw on the weather channel My area could get up to foot of wet snow....


----------



## jharkin

WellSeasoned said:


> No zap, irritating story really, not getting into it@the moment, I'm #22 on a list @sears hardware, and they are expecting a delivery of 20 on sunday. If 2 people dont show up when they are called its mine. I really hope so! Local news says expect outages for up to a month, and expect sustained winds@ 35-55mph, and gusts up to 70mph. Probably going to wifes grandmothers house during the worst bit, to support her, and get out if these woods. Not worth the risk in our flimsy 1 story small house. Be well


 

WOW, They expect 30-50mph wind causing month long outages?  For real?  Somebody from your elec co should have their head on a plate for not doing better tree maintenance around the lines if that happens.

Stay safe!


----------



## bogydave

jharkin said:


> Somebody from your elec co should have their head on a plate for not doing better tree maintenance around the lines if that happens.
> 
> Stay safe!



They'd love to do more tree maintenance.
Thier ROW is only so wide. Private trees, off the ROW, are the ones that usually fall on the lines.
Owners don't want their trees cut.

Hang in there, it hasn't hit yet. May not be as bad as forecast. 
They really don't have any idea how much damage will occur.


----------



## BrotherBart

Just sold my two backup generators on craigslist for twice what I paid for them. Listed them too cheap I guess. They went in fifteen minutes.

Yeah I know. A gouger. But my old ass has to heft'um up into the truck and out of it. And I didn't wait till a storm was coming to buy the damn things.


----------



## loon

http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/26/us/tropical-weather-sandy/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## thewoodlands

The track change some, seems they have it coming more northwest of what they had, I'm sure it will change again.

zap


----------



## Dix

I think I'm going to buy another garbage can or two.


----------



## WellSeasoned

jharkin said:


> WOW, They expect 30-50mph wind causing month long outages?  For real?  Somebody from your elec co should have their head on a plate for not doing better tree maintenance around the lines if that happens.
> 
> Stay safe!



This is the news talking, right now, there saying gusts at 60-80 mph, with whats left of the eye right over my wood stacks.


----------



## h2ochild

webbie said:


> Mid-Atlantic is done for!
> 
> When I was back in NJ, one storm with 45 MPH gust put the electric out for 4+ days.....since all the utilities have been deregulated, they cut their maintenance fleets way back and rely on each other when an emergency happens. Problem is, this one will knock down tree in a couple hundred mile path.
> 
> I'm not too worried up here in New England because we had a couple storms in the last couple of year that knocked down most of the weak trees.....but I think there are gonna be BIG problems down that way!
> 
> Batten down the hatches.


Atlantic Electric has had a robo call message telling us to expect and what to do if there's a power outage..Yes, you are correct about the power companies readiness here, this June early July, thunderstorm wind damage, left many down in Atlantic County without power for a week or more. We are prepared here, have generator etc..My boats are now in the yard ( I work on the water)..Today we are taking down the gazebo, and getting all the loose stuff into the workshop and sheds. Basically doing stuff that we have to do before winter anyway.


----------



## CTguy9230

looks like for right now anyway that i,m gonna be onn the right side on this storm...high winds but less rain

to all our neighbors to the south, stay safe and hang in there,,we know what its like to be out of power for
extended periods up here


----------



## fishingpol

Two things for certain: my neighbors leaves he doesn't rake this weekend, and his roof shingles will be in my yard.


----------



## Pallet Pete

I hope your ok through the storm my friend it looks to be big enouph to really mess with the entire Midwest too!


----------



## DAKSY

We're gonna spend the weekend battening hatches & storing all the stuff that can become airborne & potentially dangerous missiles. Gotta move the vehicles away from any trees with large dead branches & fill the gas can for the generator. Flashlights all have batteries. Fridge needs a little more in it Got charcoal for the BGE & LP for Broil King. they're predicting 50 - 60 mph gusts round here, so I'm sure we'll lose power...Everybody in er path try to stay as safe as you can...


----------



## MasterMech

eclecticcottage said:


> no scrounging until the wind's done blowing


Does cutting your way out of the neighborhood count as scrounging?


----------



## BrotherBart

If you want to get mobbed, put a new generator up for sale on craigslist. Good grief. People were wanting to drive a hundred miles to buy the thing. Sold it to a guy down the road.


----------



## webbie

BrotherBart said:


> If you want to get mobbed, put a new generator up for sale on craigslist. Good grief. People were wanting to drive a hundred miles to buy the thing. Sold it to a guy down the road.


 
Can you triple your money on those "sale" Harbor Freight jobbies?


I got mine all tuned it - it's backup for the Honda!


----------



## webbie

Just for some relativity, I don't remember a storm as massive as this hitting the Mid-Atlantic directly in the 30+ years I lived in SJ.....add to that the 8 years since I left, and you get some idea. I won't quite call it once in a century, but it's in that same club.


----------



## Flatbedford

They may even close the opera house! It has NEVER closed due to weather. I hope they do. I'd rather be home to keep an eye on stuff than 40 miles from home. Got genny ready, outside furniture put away.


----------



## BrotherBart

webbie said:


> Can you triple your money on those "sale" Harbor Freight jobbies?
> 
> 
> I got mine all tuned it - it's backup for the Honda!


 
The newest little HF 2 stroke stopped putting out juice when I cranked them up this morning. 

Some nut case has a bunch of those little things on craigslist here right now. Wants 800 bucks apiece for them.  I just charged $400 for new 3250 watt four stokes in the box.


----------



## Flatbedford

You gave them away! Could have gotten 2xs that.

Maybe I'll put mine up for sale if I still have power on Wednesday. I could use the money to upgrade mine.


----------



## Flatbedford

Anybody here own a Prius? Check this out.
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/fod/3366335006.html


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

EGADS I've paid not attention to this thing.     We're inland, but expecting 50 mph winds and maybe SNOW

I guess today the boy and I are going to batten down the hatches.


----------



## woodgeek

webbie said:


> Can you triple your money on those "sale" Harbor Freight jobbies?
> 
> 
> I got mine all tuned it - it's backup for the Honda!


 
I'm doing some more break in on my HF guy right now!

Started right up after 10 mos sitting with gas (+stabilizer) in it.


----------



## SmokinPiney

130gal of water in storage tank, generator's good to go, plenty of fuel, lot's of food and beer in the fridge, bringin wood in and cleanin the gutters tomorrow am: Yep im ready. Might even go out tomorrow am and hopefully put some fresh deer meat in the freezer.


----------



## BrotherBart

SmokinPiney said:


> Yep im ready. Might even go out tomorrow am and hopefully put some fresh deer meat in the freezer.


 
Just skeet shoot a deer as they fly by.


----------



## SmokinPiney

BrotherBart said:


> Just skeet shoot a deer as they fly by.


 

Pull !


----------



## loon

This is sounding worse 

http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/27/us/tropical-weather-sandy/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## rottiman

SmokinPiney said:


> Pull !


 
BANG........................Thump!!


----------



## BrianK

SmokinPiney said:


> Pull !


 


rottiman said:


> BANG........................Thump!!


----------



## Dix

OK. 2 new garbage cans. Found an extra gas container in the shed, so good to go there.

Gassed up the truck, will top it off again Monday, or tomorrow, depending on circumstances. And fill the gas cans. 2 cycle oil, bar chain oil...check.

Got a car charger for the new phone.

Making ice. Got the chest freezer packed, and the nooks & crannies filled with zip locks that are freezing as I type to help keep that cold. I'll cover it with quilts if I have to.

Tomorrow I'll fill up the garbage cans, bring in some firewood, and get what stacks aren't covered taken care of.

Oy yi yi....


----------



## BrotherBart

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Tomorrow I'll fill up the garbage cans, bring in some firewood, and get what stacks aren't covered taken care of.
> 
> Oy yi yi....


 
I think just leaving the lids off will fill the garbage cans nicely.


----------



## BrianK

This thing is heading right over us in central PA. Latest from NOAA:



> LATEST NHC TRACK FORECAST HAS THE CENTER OF SANDY ALONG THE PA/MD BORDER TO THE *SOUTHWEST OF HARRISBURG* BY TUESDAY MORNING THEN VCNTY OF *STATE COLLEGE* BY WED MORNING.


 
I'm still in the northern reaches of possible snowfall here in the Laurel Highlands of Cambria County.


----------



## thewoodlands

BrianK said:


> This thing is heading right over us in central PA. Latest from NOAA:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still in the northern reaches of possible snowfall here in the Laurel Highlands of Cambria County.


How much snow are they calling 4.
zap


----------



## BrianK

zap said:


> How much snow are they calling 4.
> zap


 
They're still calling for up to 2 feet in the mountains of West Virginia but it looks like the snow fall will mostly pass south of us here in PA now. Still a chance of a couple inches of wet stuff at the higher elevations in the Laural Highlands of PA. My office sits at 2280ft elevation so we'll probably get something.


----------



## Dix

BrotherBart said:


> I think just leaving the lids off will fill the garbage cans nicely.


 
That's why I have the plastic totes ready to go, and I bought bleach


----------



## corey21

Just checked snow and wind is going to be the main problem here from this.


----------



## Flatbedford

I feel for you. Snow would really make a mess in these conditions. We took a pretty good beating last October with almost a foot of snow. Good luck.


----------



## begreen

webbie said:


> Just for some relativity, I don't remember a storm as massive as this hitting the Mid-Atlantic directly in the 30+ years I lived in SJ.....add to that the 8 years since I left, and you get some idea. I won't quite call it once in a century, but it's in that same club.


 
Got knot-mott ready?


----------



## WellSeasoned

Clock is ticking here in eastern pa. Showers are starting after midnight, winds and rain escalating through tomorrow, heavy stuff sunday night through tuesday morning. Hard to believe this thing is really coming. Good luck everybody, be safe, use precautions, be smart.


----------



## hossthehermit

Cookout yesterday, close to 70. Football to watch today. Bring in lawn chairs. Life as usual here. Stay safe out there............


----------



## thewoodlands

If we get this we will lose trees and power.
WINDS...EAST TO NORTHEAST 25 TO 35 MPH WITH GUSTS BETWEEN 50 AND
  60 MPH ARE EXPECTED ACROSS THE CHAMPLAIN AND SAINT LAWRENCE
  VALLEYS. WIND GUSTS UP TO 70 MPH ARE POSSIBLE OVER THE EXPOSED
  HIGHER TERRAIN OF VERMONT AND NORTHERN NEW YORK.
The gas for everything is taking care of, moving some stuff(splitters,chipper,wagons,yard tractor and the kayak out of the woods today after some stacking. I think before the high winds hit I'll run some fires in the stove to build up heat in the house then shut it down.

Stay Safe
Zap


----------



## thewoodlands

This is from Accu Weathers projected rainfall,

Stay Safe.
Zap


----------



## WellSeasoned

@the moment steady rain happening, as well as a steady wind. The wind is an erie warm wind. The roosters are still crowing across the woods down on a farm. They wont be tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pallet Pete

Good lord now there saying it will have severe effects all the way to wisconsin !  Watch the third video it is very freaky.


http://www.weather.com/news/hurricane-sandy-preparations-20121024

Pete


----------



## jharkin

Yeah I was thinking we wouldnt get much up here but this is going to be a very spread out even isnt it?


Ive got fresh gas in the generator cans, both cars fueled up
Garage is cleaned out finally so we can put the cars inside
Stove is set to go, a couple days wood inside (in the ovens') though we probably wont need much heat with the 60F temps this thing is dragging in
All the grocery shopping is done and we also have bottled water in case (though we are on city and the entire down would have to be out for the water towers to run dry)
Flashlights are charged, etc etc
All the outside leaf cleanup is done, I cleaned the one gutter we have, checked that the stormdrains are clear of leaves and went up on the roof to double check hte chimney cap.
Only thing left to do is strap down the tarp on the woodpile better and put the kids lawn toys away.


I really doubt we are going to get much damage or more than a short outage here, but if we did I should be set for at least 3-4 days before needing to get more gas even..


----------



## woodgeek

yup.  they're saying 5-10" here.  Of rain.


----------



## jharkin

We are starting to pick up a decent breeze even up here in Boston.  Nothing out of the ordinary so far but the trees are starting to sway a bit and knocking down a lot of leaves from the trees that are not yet bare. Dark grey sky.  No rain so far.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Hoping hurricane Sandy gets downgraded to tropical depression Danny Zuko.


----------



## Flatbedford

Steady breeze, kinda cool, light grey skies in the lower Hudson valley.


----------



## jharkin

Starting to rain now.  We are heading down to the cape for dinner I'll see what its like down there...


----------



## jeff_t

Saw three National Guard convoys, and a bunch of power company trucks headed south this morning.


----------



## Dix

Occasional drizzle...wind is mild. The air sure feels different.

Truck full, working on the garbage cans. Filled up the 10 gallon horse trailer container.

AND hit the liquor store


----------



## jharkin

Cape Cod bay


----------



## WellSeasoned

jeff_t said:


> Saw three National Guard convoys, and a bunch of power company trucks headed south this morning.



I too saw the guard convoy as well. Somebody is looking out for us.


----------



## corey21

Well looks like i could see up to a foot along the VA/KY border going to be windy also.

Hope every one stays safe.


----------



## jeff_t

Forecast here is for 25-35 mph winds and gust of 50+. Hope they don't send everybody.


----------



## Pallet Pete

http://www.weather.com/news/weather-hurricanes/sandy-impacts-snow-wind-20121028?pageno=2

Now that is a big storm.

20 to 25ft waves and severe flooding on the great lakes !

Pete


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Batten down the hatches.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Time to get the shovels out and the snow blade on!


----------



## Flatbedford

New York City has pretty much shut down. I just found out that the opera house is closed so I can be home to keep an eye on the place.


----------



## WellSeasoned

Maybe can go wind surfing like these idiots I'm seeing on the tv in jersey.


----------



## jharkin

Back from the cape.  Wind was kicking up a bit and buffeting the car on the way back up 495... but not too bad yet. Maybe 10-20.   We were passing through on and off rain bands.  Down Cape way NStar was making house to house phone calls apparently reassuring residents. Both my Mom and sister got calls. If the wind gets over 65 they will close the bridges.


Still just grey and drizzly here with a strong breeze. All the schools closed tomorrow. Work is not of course but I'm going to WFH.


----------



## Pallet Pete

We used to see those wind surfers in California a lot then when I came back to Michigan I started seeing them here. It's fun to see them catch the wind and go 30 ft out of the water then land still on there board some how!

Pete


----------



## WellSeasoned

50F here at the moment, rain, and a steady breeze.


----------



## fossil

Flatbedford said:


> New York City has pretty much shut down. I just found out that the opera house is closed so I can be home to keep an eye on the place.


 
I'm glad to hear that.  I think it would have been seriously irresponsible on the part of the decision-making body to keep the Met open during this hazardous time.  Rick


----------



## Dix

fossil said:


> I'm glad to hear that. I think it would have been seriously irresponsible on the part of the decision-making body to keep the Met open during this hazardous time. Rick


 

Ha !! Bloomberg got his butt handed to him today.

There's no way, with the surges coming in, that NYC should be open. Even Long Island Sound is going to surge, big time, that's a rarity unto itself.

This is gonna be huge, huge.


----------



## jharkin

I'm welcoming Sandy to New England with a nice glass of red and our first fire of the season.  Built top down as any self respecting hearth'er would do 

Now to just sit back and wait for the call that the office is closed... and then for the call from my neighbor to help him figure out how to operate the HF generator he bought after the last storm.

Stay safe all!!


----------



## corey21

Well i am now under a blizzard warning and things are looking to get nasty around here.

Just found out the county next to me has 3 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## DAKSY

I'd rather have a blizzard than the 60 - 70 mph wind gusts they're predicting from this Sandy phenomenon...That just happens to be the name of my ex-wife & it would be just like her to give me MORE grief...*sheesh*


----------



## jharkin

Wow... Amazing it can be snowing in Virginia while its in the 50s up here...


----------



## Badfish740

So this is where all the action is at! The Sandy thread in the Ash Can seemed to die yesterday... Things are picking up in Northwest Jersey-the trees are swaying and leaves are coming down and there's a spitting rain. We're prepared for the worst and hoping for the best-last year we dodged Irene (didn't even lose power) but got nailed by the October Nor'easter-the power was out for five days. Flooding (thank God) is not a problem for us-I'm just not looking forward to another extended outage. Nevertheless, the old Craftsman rattletrap 4800W is at the ready to keep the basement dry and the food cold. My plan is to break into the beer supply, watch and wait.  Be safe all.


----------



## pen

Finished with preparations around here today, just in time to receive the call not to report to work tomorrow due to the weather.

Looking like rain isn't going to be a problem for my location, but the winds are the major concern. In this rural area, the trees aren't often tested at 40 mile per hour sustained winds with gusts 60+. Time will tell how they hold up. I know for many places that is fairly common, but we haven't been tested like that w/out the ground being frozen before.

Spent too much money lately on other necessary things around the house, and didn't have the cash to put in the whole house transfer switch for the genny. Even without that, we are all set except for running the well pump. We just save some water by using paper plates so there aren't many dishes to do. If we are down a while again, I do have a stream near by and the turkey fryer does work to heat up enough water for a bath.

pen


----------



## webbie

If it hasn't been mentioned yet, these are cool maps....
http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/

You can zero in on local weather stations and find the exact wind speeds...for instance here is Duck, NC
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=MDUKN7&day=28&month=10&year=2012

60 MPH gusts already! You can turn layers off and on and instantly know a lot just by the bars on the tails of the wind indicators.

Have fun....


----------



## BrotherBart

Verizon just sent me an email telling me if I lose my DSL I can check status and open a trouble ticket at verizon.com. That is as bad as the one I got earlier from my electric co-op telling me to report my outage on their website.


----------



## WellSeasoned

pen said:


> Finished with preparations around here today, just in time to receive the call not to report to work tomorrow due to the weather.
> 
> Looking like rain isn't going to be a problem for my location, but the winds are the major concern. In this rural area, the trees aren't often tested at 40 mile per hour sustained winds with gusts 60+. Time will tell how they hold up. I know for many places that is fairly common, but we haven't been tested like that w/out the ground being frozen before.
> 
> Spent too much money lately on other necessary things around the house, and didn't have the cash to put in the whole house transfer switch for the genny. Even without that, we are all set except for running the well pump. We just save some water by using paper plates so there aren't many dishes to do. If we are down a while again, I do have a stream near by and the turkey fryer does work to heat up enough water for a bath.
> 
> pen


Good luck pen.... Good idea with the turkey fryer, just make sure its water


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

Very windy here and temps have dropped considerably.    We won't get much worse than that here.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

My local report calls for only 40 MPH winds monday and only 25-30 Tuesday!  But almost 4 inches of rain monday .Thats good news,its the wind that will knock the power out not the rain.


----------



## BrowningBAR

We are suppose to get 35-50 mph winds. Based on those estimates, it should be no different than many other storms. That's pretty much what we had for last years hurricane and the winter storm of 2010. Based on that we should be just fine.

Last October when we had the snow/ice storm, that storm cause a lot of tree damage due to all the trees that still had leaves on them. The added weight of the ice and snow took down a lot of trees.


----------



## bogydave

BrotherBart said:


> Verizon just sent me an email telling me if I lose my DSL I can check status and open a trouble ticket at verizon.com. That is as bad as the one I got earlier from my electric co-op telling me to report my outage on their website.


 
 LOL
Wasn't it the blond story (opposite but similar to that), that got an IT department tech fired.
Goes something like this:

Blond calls IT;
"Computer no working",
IT tech asks several questions over 30 minutes.
" Is it plugged in". . . "Yes"
"try the reset" .. . "still nothing"
On & on 
Last question  "is the little green  power light on at the bottom right of the computer ?"
Blond says "no. Power has been off here for 4 hours"
IT guy say " go home, you are to stupid to operate a computer"
IT guy was fired.

My battery  back up "gismo" works for about 15 minutes for the router & computer 
I have their Ph numbers. When I call them, they tell me my power is out. I say "really "  LOL 
I have one phone in the garage, old style DTMF push button, hard wired in. Other phones are the wireless remotes that need power to work.
Wife has a cell Ph.


----------



## Dix

Winds are picking up. Starting to drizzle a bit.

Glad I'm in the middle of the Island.


----------



## Jack Straw

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Winds are picking up. Starting to drizzle a bit.
> 
> Glad I'm in the middle of the Island.



Stay safe Dixie!


----------



## milleo

If a tree falls in the woods and no one finds it is it still firewood? Best of luck to anyone that is in the path of this dangerous storm. Be safe.


----------



## MasterMech

Windy up here but no rain yet.


----------



## jharkin

Its been raining lightly all night here.  Breezy right now with a few gusts around 30mph.


----------



## WellSeasoned

Sustained winds@ 20, gusting to 30-40, not much rain yet though


----------



## corey21

This morning it is 36 outside at my house and snowing but nothing on ground yet here.


----------



## eclecticcottage

Batten down the hatches, we're in for a blow!

Winds have us in their crosshairs.  I've NEVER seen wave height predictions like this here.  DH is going to get the video camera ready.  I'm worried about my neighbors place, they are a lot closer to the lake than we are.  This is down right scary, the wave height predictions are high enough to come over our cliff.  Gale force wind gusts up to 60 knots and waves building to 16-22 feet.  I hope my apple tree survives, it's right on the cliff edge.  I planned on learning how to graft old limbs next year so I could save it in a way, since we know eventually we'll lose it to erosion.

Our marine forcast: http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/LO/042.html

We were hitting 20 mph gusts yesterday, but that' not that uncommon.  I hope they let some of the water out through the dam in Massena so there's a little more beach/buffer for us.  Additionally, the wind is set to hit us head on where our sliding glass dorrs are.  I'm not sure how the stove is going to act either, we don't typically get northly winds in the winter....


----------



## WellSeasoned

Just took some before pics, hopefully the after will be the same. While doing this the deer are spooked, not bedding. Nice 8 pointer walked through and shook the wet off like a dog. Sandy is beginning her westerly turn. Will be downright nasty here from about noon to tomorrow morning. Raining heavy now.


----------



## pen

eclecticcottage said:


> I'm not sure how the stove is going to act either, we don't typically get northly winds in the winter....


 
If you need to run the stove in this weather, keep an eye on things (stay near the stove) as the winds could either give you more draft than normal, or if the stove is allowed to run low and slow, could actually reverse the flue and give you a down draft.

Regardless, I'd be running smaller loads of wood than normal and wouldn't snuff the air down too far.

ETA: I let the house warm up a bit more than I normally would have this morning by putting a small load in the stove. Right now, it's down to mostly coals so I just raked them forward and opened the air up all the way to burn them right down to nothing. I don't want to keep the air low, and then be surprised by a down draft, followed by the CO detector going off. If the house is cold later, I'll open the stove up and feel (smell) if the draft is going in the right direction or not. If it is in deed going up, I'll have another small hot fire. If I smell a bit of creosote or feel air moving down into the stove, I'll put a sweatshirt on the kids and wait till things straighten out to have a fire.

pen


----------



## BrotherBart

Coming in here a little slower than expected. Steady rain and wind around 20-25. Gonna steadily increase to the 60 mph gust territory around four or five pm. Nine hundred without power so far.


----------



## jharkin

pen said:


> If you need to run the stove in this weather, keep an eye on things (stay near the stove) as the winds could either give you more draft than normal, or if the stove is allowed to run low and slow, could actually reverse the flue and give you a down draft.


 
+1.  We lit the fireplace last night (the open fireplace, just for ambiance - not cold enough to need the stove).  When I woke up this morning downdrafts had blown ash all over the living room overnight!


----------



## jharkin

Trees really starting to move now.  Picking up...


----------



## eclecticcottage

pen said:


> If you need to run the stove in this weather, keep an eye on things (stay near the stove) as the winds could either give you more draft than normal, or if the stove is allowed to run low and slow, could actually reverse the flue and give you a down draft.
> 
> Regardless, I'd be running smaller loads of wood than normal and wouldn't snuff the air down too far.
> 
> pen


 
Thanks, that is the plan  I know when we've had high winds before it typically has a monster draft, but usually they're more westerly. We will definately need to run it, it's been about 40 degrees out and it's definately NOT warm in there without it running when it gets that cool out.  Small feedings are the SOP when it's really windy so it doesn't try to run away on us.  I also try to use smaller softwood splits and NO ecobricks!

In fact, I noticed it's been drafting a bit more than usual and we've been eating wood faster the past two days or so-winds have been steadly above 10 and up to 20 mph according to the anemometer down by the wood stacks, so probably a little higher up on the roof.


----------



## thewoodlands

The high winds in this area will move in about 2:00 this afternoon, stay safe.

Zap


----------



## pen

jharkin said:


> +1. We lit the fireplace last night (the open fireplace, just for ambiance - not cold enough to need the stove). When I woke up this morning downdrafts had blown ash all over the living room overnight!


 
Thankfully it was only ash and not coals that were blown out of the fireplace!


----------



## jharkin

pen said:


> Thankfully it was only ash and not coals that were blown out of the fireplace!


 
Quite true... Whenever we use it I make sure to let it burn down to to coals before going to bed. And we have a full screen on it that would catch any thrown coals.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

Many in our area without power, an earthquake this morning, and snow in the higher mountains.  What's next, zombies??


----------



## webbie

Here is a Long Island station with gusts to 65. That's respectable!
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KNYWESTH4&day=29&month=10&year=2012


----------



## BrotherBart

This is the Big One 'lizebeth.


----------



## webbie

We seem to be getting spared...the cone is moving north and west of us......some decent winds along the shoreline, but that's about it. My friends and family in NJ/Philly, etc. are not going to be so lucky.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

Craig, are you in RI or MA?  What's it looking like for Aquidneck Island?


----------



## webbie

I'm in Mass. now.....RI has strong winds coming in from the east and northeast, but my guess is that since they have to come over land to get there, it won't be too bad.  They will have stronger winds than we do, but are further out from the actual storm predictions.


----------



## corey21

Well the wind is starting to get a little stronger snow starting to stick in places and got the stove cranking at 500.

Edit. 85 in my living room.


----------



## begreen

For an interesting, real-time visual of what is happening check out this website. It's been fascinating to watch this giant low pressure system as it progresses slowly northward.

http://hint.fm/wind/


----------



## mfglickman

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Ha !! Bloomberg got his butt handed to him today.
> 
> There's no way, with the surges coming in, that NYC should be open. Even Long Island Sound is going to surge, big time, that's a rarity unto itself.
> 
> This is gonna be huge, huge.


 
Our cottage on the Sound in Old Saybrook got destroyed from 4 feet down last year with Irene. This surge is supposed to be twice that. Nuts. Insurance will not be happy with us.


----------



## mfglickman

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Winds are picking up. Starting to drizzle a bit.
> 
> Glad I'm in the middle of the Island.


 
Winds are picking up here. School closed today and tomorrow. DH's business is closing at noon (never happens).Lost a small tree/big limb in the backyard onto the fence.

Cookies in oven (race against time!) and just put the cat in as I finally got the stovetop to 250 -er, I got tired of checking so it was 300 by the time I got it engaged. Seriously took almost an hour, as I was trying to build on small loads and they just kept shooting right off up the chimney. Filled it about 2/3 full and got the stovetop temp I wanted.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

mfglickman said:


> Our cottage on the Sound in Old Saybrook got destroyed from 4 feet down last year with Irene. This surge is supposed to be twice that. Nuts. Insurance will not be happy with us.


 
I used to live in a cottage on the sound in Westbrook.   A high tide would surround the house.   Best wishes to you guys for this storm!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

webbie said:


> I'm in Mass. now.....RI has strong winds coming in from the east and northeast, but my guess is that since they have to come over land to get there, it won't be too bad. They will have stronger winds than we do, but are further out from the actual storm predictions.


 
Bowen's wharf (Newport) during high tide this morning


----------



## WellSeasoned

Sustained winds increasing, gusts are getting strong, small branches starting to snap. One larger one in the woods is broke and leaning on another tree. Won't light the stove at this point although would like to, the wind just cooling this place. Be safe


----------



## jharkin

mfglickman said:


> Winds are picking up here. School closed today and tomorrow. DH's business is closing at noon (never happens).Lost a small tree/big limb in the backyard onto the fence.
> 
> Cookies in oven (race against time!) and just put the cat in as I finally got the stovetop to 250 -er, I got tired of checking so it was 300 by the time I got it engaged. Seriously took almost an hour, as I was trying to build on small loads and they just kept shooting right off up the chimney. Filled it about 2/3 full and got the stovetop temp I wanted.


 
My wife got our batch of cookies done before 10am... Oatmeal mmmmmm....   Winds here already feel as strong as we got during Irene last year.  Not many without power yet.


----------



## begreen

Power outage reports are going up rapidly. Now up to the tens of thousands in the 10 state coastal area of influence. 21000 on Long Island alone.

Red Hook, Brooklyn, NY is starting to flood. Be safe folks and don't go outside unless you have too. Avoid standing under or near any big trees and treat any downed wire as hot and unsafe.


----------



## Jack Straw

I don"t know why they didn't  bomb the hell out Sandy when she was over the Atlantic.


----------



## WellSeasoned

This storm gained strength. Hell, another 6 mph it would be a cat 2


----------



## Dix

Is home, and staying home.

It isn't pretty out there. Winds are really picking up.


----------



## thewoodlands

https://www1.nationalgridus.com/PowerOutageMap-MA-RES

Power Outage map for National Grid, nothing yet in this area.
zap


----------



## bag of hammers

Pallet Pete said:


> http://www.weather.com/news/weather-hurricanes/sandy-impacts-snow-wind-20121028?pageno=2
> 
> Now that is a big storm.
> 
> 20 to 25ft waves and severe flooding on the great lakes !
> 
> Pete


 
this is really the year of the storm

we're a long way from Sandy, but our friends in Wawa, ON got a taste of what @ 6" of rain in 24 hours can do, far from either coastline

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...on-near-wawa-ont/article4710264/?from=4710407

Batten down and stay safe, everyone.


----------



## mfglickman

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> I used to live in a cottage on the sound in Westbrook. A high tide would surround the house. Best wishes to you guys for this storm!


 
We are in Chalker Beach, and right on the water. We were neighbors!  From the pic posted above of Newport, I don't have much hope for the cottage in this. You be safe too!


----------



## mfglickman

jharkin said:


> My wife got our batch of cookies done before 10am... Oatmeal mmmmmm.... Winds here already feel as strong as we got during Irene last year. Not many without power yet.


 
Mmmm. Oatmeal chocolate chip here. I get dagger looks if I make oatmeal cinnamon raisin cookies...then again the raisins are toxic for the dogs so I just roll with it. LOL. I figure the oatmeal makes them pass for breakfast in a long blackout, right?


----------



## eclecticcottage

At work here....not too worried about power outages, our stove is 1950's era propane so we don't need electric to run it (match light oven and pilot light burners).  The fridge stays pretty cool so as long as it's not for a week that'll be fine.  Too bad our LP water heater is power vented.  We can heat up water on either the wood stove or range though.  Mostly worried about flying debris and trees coming down...and the roof shingles staying where they are supposed to be.


----------



## webbie

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> I used to live in a cottage on the sound in Westbrook. A high tide would surround the house. Best wishes to you guys for this storm!


 
I am spoiled in RI because we sit on a bluff about 120+ feet above the Sakonnet! Since the whole dang place (island) is made of rock, it's pretty solid.

The lowlands at the bottom and the top of the island are likely to be very wet!


----------



## jharkin

Our power went out 30 minutes ago.  Internet running on the battery backup.  I'll wait until its out a few hours before dragging out the genny.

http://outagemap.nstar.com/outage/OutageMap.aspx
Outage counts climbing fast.  We went from nothing to 20% of town and over half of some neighboring towns in an hour.

Winds outside already feel stronger than Irene, and that one left us out 10hr and some neighbors for 4 days.


----------



## jharkin

mfglickman said:


> Mmmm. Oatmeal chocolate chip here. I get dagger looks if I make oatmeal cinnamon raisin cookies...then again the raisins are toxic for the dogs so I just roll with it. LOL. I figure the oatmeal makes them pass for breakfast in a long blackout, right?


 
Sounds like a plan to me! ... We made the oatmeal thinking they are at least _somewhat_ more nutritional than chocolate chip for the twins.

Speaking of which  my son is following in Dads footsteps as a cookie monster.  22mo old and he climbed up on the counter to steal one while we weren't looking!


----------



## jharkin

webbie said:


> I am spoiled in RI because we sit on a bluff about 120+ feet above the Sakonnet! Since the whole dang place (island) is made of rock, it's pretty solid.
> 
> The lowlands at the bottom and the top of the island are likely to be very wet!


 
Craig I'm confused.  Where in RI is "western MA" ??   Or is that where Webbie compound south is located?


----------



## mfglickman

First tree down. Took part of the fence with it. Pfft. Though, it will be firewood, one day...


----------



## BrotherBart

The thing is turning harder left than forecast. We in NOVA be in a world of poop.


----------



## Flatbedford

Steady light rain here and lots of wind! Gusts make the house shake! I'm about 1500' from the Hudson and about 25' above sea level. Neighbors are getting worried about the 10' storm surge tonight. I may have waterfront property! 
Fireview is cruising along on a slow cat burn keeping the house warm and dry. These gusts of wind blow right through the house. Had a hard time establishing draft from cold stove, but going nicely now.


----------



## jharkin

Good luck Bart... We are on the edge of it here and its hitting us _hard._


----------



## BrotherBart

Six thousand in Fairfax, VA out of power and it isn't even up to steam yet. Four hours to go before the hardest stuff starts according to the best weather wienie in the area.


----------



## corey21

Well things going down hill getting colder and more windy power and internet going in and out.

My plan for tonight with the stove is to do a small hot fire before bed then shut her down till tomorrow don't want no down draft while i am sleeping.


----------



## Jack Straw

Hey Zap, this is interesting!


----------



## Flatbedford

Crane collapse in NYC!
http://www.breakingnews.com/item/ah...-boom-of-a-crane-collapsed-on-57th-ave-betwee


----------



## WellSeasoned

We left the house and went to wifes grandmothers house, until tomorrow morning. The worst isn't starting until around 8 pm. Large limbs were starting to fall, and being in the woods with tons of trees, not risking it anymore.


----------



## Flatbedford

http://media.nbcnewyork.com/images/654*368/crane collapse2.jpg

90 story building!


----------



## thewoodlands

Jack Straw said:


> Hey Zap, this is interesting!
> 
> View attachment 79138


Just a bit close for me.

zap


----------



## BrotherBart

Amazing for that crane to fall in the city and nobody hurt.


----------



## Flatbedford

Hasn't hit the ground yet. Just hanging.


----------



## BrotherBart

Some Homies standing on the ground with hacksaws saying "Come on sucka. Fall!"


----------



## begreen

OK, this is starting to look very serious on the coast. It's stirring up all sorts of stuff


----------



## eclecticcottage

Our marine forceast has been revised down to 45 knot winds, from 60 (still calling for waves from 17-22' high though).  DH says the waves are running up on the beach but not overrunning it yet so they're just hitting the bottom of the cliff.  Our anemometer is a good 250 feet or so back from the shoreline so it's not reading wind speed in the open, he said it hasn't topped 20 yet in it's spot (on top of one of the wood racks).  He said it's definately windier down at the shore though, said the wind makes it hard to breathe when you get down there.

Just breezy here where I work, maybe 5-10 mph at the most.  No hard rain yet either.


----------



## bogydave

Power outages & high gasoline prices will be a big part of the storms aftermath.

Storm is a good break for the news media, not all about the election.
Watching what the news channels put on TV, snow, waves & wind at the coast line,
crane hanging from a bilding.
How they sensationalize it sometimes gets to be a bit overboard.

Pictures posted online by individuals are more interesting & tell the true story better than the media, 
Big media select what they think is important & miss what is news,

A guy standing on the beach showing waves over & over & over, & pictuer after picture of a broken crane,
well that to me is old news

The reports from some folks here, tell me more about what's happening there.

Hang in down there, keep the reports coming.
be safe


----------



## BrotherBart

29 to 30 mph steady just arrived with 45 gusts. Just as predicted. Bummer because the same guy is forecasting 70 mph gusts in a few hours. Hate that anyway but why does it always happen in the middle of the night.


----------



## corey21

Snowing more here and wind gust are coming and going.


----------



## BrotherBart

With five refineries here on the East Coast shut down for the storm it does not bode well for heating oil prices this year since they are in distillate maximization mode this time of year.


----------



## eclecticcottage

BrotherBart said:


> Hate that anyway but why does it always happen in the middle of the night.


 
I was thinking the same thing...but I hate it when it happens during the day too because I'm at work and can't see it anyway.  I hate not being able to watch everything, not that I could DO anything if something happened (at least not right away if it was mid-storm), but still.....


----------



## bogydave

BrotherBart said:


> With five refineries here on the East Coast shut down for the storm it does not bode well for heating oil prices this year since they are in distillate maximization mode this time of year.



Hang in there BB.
I'm guessing yo are one of the better prepared & experienced people in your neighborhood.


----------



## thewoodlands

The winds just starting to get going in our area, nothing big yet.

Zap


----------



## corey21

They are saying for me tonight is when it is going to get rough.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

Can't upload pics in the can, so here goes.  This was my experience through 2 large hurricanes in south Florida (including Katrina).   People standing in line for food and water the next day.


----------



## BrotherBart

I tell ya, I am looking out the window at hundred footers looking like they are rocking back and forth on their heels during just the gusts right now. Maybe the sun being up isn't such a good deal after all.

This is the longest our power has ever stayed on with it blowing like this. It can't be long now. Our lines just run through too many miles of trees. I feel for the folks on the other side of the wind field. That is where it is strongest.


----------



## bogydave

BrotherBart said:


> I tell ya, I am looking out the window at hundred footers looking like they are rocking back and forth on their heels during just the gusts right now. Maybe the sun being up isn't such a good deal after all.
> 
> This is the longest our power has ever stayed on with it blowing like this. It can't be long now. Our lines just run through too many miles of trees. I feel for the folks on the other side of the wind field. That is where it is strongest.



Hope those 100 footers are 200 feet from you


----------



## ScotO

Be careful down there, BB.  The winds are just now starting to get REALLY wicked, sustained around the mid 30's and much higher gusts just the last half hour or so.....

I'm watchin those HUGE red and white oaks in my neighbors back yard......I'd hate to see them fall, but if they gotta fall, would love to see them split and stacked in my backyard.....


----------



## corey21

Well in the time that i last posted things are going down hill rapidly.


----------



## BrotherBart

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> Can't upload pics in the can, so here goes. This was my experience through 2 large hurricanes in south Florida (including Katrina). People standing in line for food and water the next day.


 
I am POed that FEMA didn't deliver my trailer Thursday.


----------



## Flatbedford

Wind getting much stronger now. Some siding has blown off my house already.


----------



## Flatbedford

Lights just flickered!


----------



## ScotO

Flatbedford said:


> Lights just flickered!


 Yeah, our's did too.  Wife just texted me from work and said that two towns just north of us are down and out for power........just a matter of time now...


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Ok my nerves are shot and the alcohol breathalizer on my mobile device (the one that cponteleg has)....is not working so you guys are chit outta luck with me tonite....just sayin... lmfao


----------



## WellSeasoned

No power here, we watched a tree fall on my wifes grandmother's property, across power, cable, and phone. Then a jeep drove over it, it got wrapped in his tow hitch and away the wire went. She has a genny. I fear for my house, prayers needed. Be safe


----------



## Jack Straw

*Hold On Gamma!*


----------



## ScotO

GAMMA RAY said:


> Ok my nerves are shot and the alcohol breathalizer on my mobile device (the one that cponteleg has)....is not working so you guys are chit outta luck with me tonite....just sayin... lmfao


 which brings us to the question, where the hell have you been?


----------



## ScotO

WellSeasoned said:


> No power here, we watched a tree fall on my wifes grandmother's property, across power, cable, and phone. Then a jeep drove over it, it got wrapped in his tow hitch and away the wire went. She has a genny. I fear for my house, prayers needed. Be safe


 Prayers your way, bud.  Stay safe.  Stay away from those downed power lines......


----------



## corey21

WellSeasoned said:


> No power here, we watched a tree fall on my wifes grandmother's property, across power, cable, and phone. Then a jeep drove over it, it got wrapped in his tow hitch and away the wire went. She has a genny. I fear for my house, prayers needed. Be safe


 
Sent prayers your way.


----------



## thewoodlands

WellSeasoned said:


> No power here, we watched a tree fall on my wifes grandmother's property, across power, cable, and phone. Then a jeep drove over it, it got wrapped in his tow hitch and away the wire went. She has a genny. I fear for my house, prayers needed. Be safe


A prayer was said, stay safe.
zap


----------



## Jags

Ya'all keep your heads down and your powder dry.  My thoughts are with you folks putting up with this stuff.


----------



## begreen

Cape May appears to be ground zero :-(  Stay safe out there folks.


----------



## DAKSY

Crazy windy here, but (KOW) no damage yet. Lake is being churned like mad, but we're 10 feet up the hill above it so that shouldn't become an issue. Still waiting on the power outage that is due to happen any time now...


----------



## DAKSY

Uh-oh...


----------



## jharkin

Hi all.... Power still out for us here - going on 6 hours now. We have the genny on now to recharge, have dinner and give the twins some entertainment to calm them before bed.

My neighbor was told power would be back tonight but I doubt it, almost half the town is dark now and neighboring towns worse off.  My neighbor is still having trouble with his gen, apparently spilled oil on his porch trying to fill it up (never ran).  I wish he would come tell me before his mishaps Id be happy to help.

This one is making Irene look like a breeze.  stay safe.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Power still on here , so far the forcast keeps changing calling for less and less rain ,went from frocasting 12 hours of heavy rain down to 1 and wind speeds have so far only blown over a plastic ;lawn chair   WE WILL REBUILD  i guess it aint over yet though.


----------



## webbie

Really strange - 75MPH gusts recorded near our RI place - in Portsmouth. That's serious wind.
Warm, too! 66+ degrees there. 

Things don't seem bad here in W. Mass - we are in a valley anyway and our house is in an area backed up by woods and a small hill. It would take quite a wind to make it to ground level here and still be strong! Almost impossible.....our utilities are underground, but only from the top of the cul-de-sac.


----------



## btuser

Lost power about 3 hours ago.  I had to wait to turn on the generator till I heard the neighbors starting up.  I couldn't be the first one to cave in.  About a year ago I bought a larger transfer switch so I could get my parent's apartment some lights + outlets.   I heard the storm was coming so I spent Saturday installing it, and now I've got lights aplenty.

Love the generator.  Love it!


----------



## thewoodlands

From the scanner trees are coming down in towns north and south of us, just a matter of time.

zap


----------



## mellow

75mph,  wow,  got 60mph+ gusts going right now and stuff is flying around like crazy.


----------



## BrianK

Here in west central PA, lights have flickered off several times but only momentarily. We had some 40mph winds earlier, heavy rain, but things are calmer now. Local school districts have already cancelled classes for tomorrow. Tomorrow is supposed to be worse as what's left of the "eye" is heading our way.


----------



## Jack Straw

It's blowing like a $20 hooker here,  alcohol sensor broke....sorry


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Update on that water powered sump pump, i just tested it and the baby pumps more water than the electric one. If i lose power that thing just may save my man cave form drowning. All the essentials of life are here. Bar,Pooltable,Woodstove, DJ equipment, computers did i mention the bar?


----------



## Seasoned Oak

btuser said:


> Lost power about 3 hours ago. I had to wait to turn on the generator till I heard the neighbors starting up. I couldn't be the first one to cave in. About a year ago I bought a larger transfer switch so I could get my parent's apartment some lights + outlets. I heard the storm was coming so I spent Saturday installing it, and now I've got lights aplenty.
> 
> Love the generator. Love it!


My generator is being repaired right now,gummed up old gas. If i ever buy another one it will be propane guaranteed.


----------



## BrotherBart

Lost power at 6:07. Back up on the genny at 6:14. A new record. Of course this time I had the cords run two days ahead of time and the switching setup for the new shed tested out.


----------



## BrotherBart

Seasoned Oak said:


> My generator is being repaired right now,gummed up old gas. If i ever buy another one it will be propane guaranteed.


 
Happened to me. New carb off of eBay was $17 shipping included.


----------



## cptoneleg

My gennerator gummed up ordered a carb kit- not here yet, thats what I get for waiting till the last minute- to check it out- Last time I used it was the Snow of 10-29-12.

Not too bad here yet, still calling for 60mph winds gusting up to 80, hope not. oooops keyboard is shuuuting dowwwnnnn.


----------



## eclecticcottage

Tape on the doors.  Not sure the anemometer is working right.  This was about an hour ago


----------



## btuser

Seasoned Oak said:


> My generator is being repaired right now,gummed up old gas. If i ever buy another one it will be propane guaranteed.


Dude, leave your house right now.  Come stay with me.  

I've got spare bedrooms, a  keezer full of homebrew and we will live the Viva Loca.  
Bring the chicks.  I've got hot water.
That will keep em quiet.


----------



## Badfish740

Went over the neighbors for a little hurricane party-he's got a little alcove for his grill so we made hamburgers and hotdogs.  This street still has power but the street over had a big tree come down and take out the lines-all dark over there.  We've been getting flickers long enough to make microwave beep, but so far so good.  The wind is pretty intense at this point.  Work (40 miles south) is completely out-not sure when it will be back-apparently the whole town (West Windsor, Mercer County, NJ) is dark.


----------



## corey21

Snowing really hard now and windy power has been flickering.


----------



## WellSeasoned

eclecticcottage said:


> Tape on the doors.  Not sure the anemometer is working right.  This was about an hour ago


What are you expecting the lake to do?


----------



## BrotherBart

We got power back at seven thirty. Weird. Never been that fast and the wind and rain is blasting. I am staying up on the genny till bed time. It has to be going down again. Our coop has 18,000 out right now.


----------



## corey21

BrotherBart said:


> We got power back at seven thirty. Weird. Never been that fast and the wind and rain is blasting. I am staying up on the genny till bed time. It has to be going down again. Our coop has 18,000 out right now.


 
Thats is fast.

Still snowing heavy here.


----------



## thewoodlands

I wonder how Dix is doing, Long Island getting hit pretty hard.

zap


----------



## webbie

zap said:


> I wonder how Dix is doing, Long Island getting hit pretty hard.
> 
> zap


 
She's out of power - I got a FB message from her.....


----------



## thewoodlands

webbie said:


> She's out of power - I got a FB message from her.....


Thanks, if you can please tell her the Mrs. & Mr. Zap send a prayer.


----------



## Badfish740

60 year old sugar maple just uprooted completely in the backyard-luckily it fell AWAY from the house.  Destroyed the neighbor's chain link fence-looks like my homeowner's insurance will be going up.  On the bright side sugar maple is good wood!


----------



## BrianK

BrotherBart said:


> We got power back at seven thirty. Weird. Never been that fast and the wind and rain is blasting. I am staying up on the genny till bed time. It has to be going down again. Our coop has 18,000 out right now.


 
I drove home to central PA from Cleveland OH yesterday. I followed a quarter mile long caravan of electric utility trucks heading east. A friend followed a similar size caravan of tree service trucks heading south from upstate New York on Saturday. I think the powers that be have really been taking this storm seriously.


----------



## cptoneleg

Badfish740 said:


> 60 year old sugar maple just uprooted completely in the backyard-luckily it fell AWAY from the house. Destroyed the neighbor's chain link fence-looks like my homeowner's insurance will be going up. On the bright side sugar maple is good wood!


 

They were talking about stuff like that on the news acording to them you are not responsable for a tree on your place, their homeowners will have to pay.  guess you will find out huh?


----------



## eclecticcottage

WellSeasoned said:


> What are you expecting the lake to do?


 
Not worried about the lake as far as the doors are concerned, worried about the wind and possible little debris blowing into them.

anemometer is reading 15-20 mph but that seems low.


----------



## woodgeek

We had a big tree come in the street in front. 
Town has 10 guys cutting it up right now. 
We're an emergency route.
Juice has been out since 5.
HF generator is awesome


----------



## begreen

I've been watching the wind map all day. Earlier it was like there was an offshore vacuum out there. But now you can clearly see the eye of the storm had come ashore and appears to be starting to move northward. http://hint.fm/wind/


----------



## jharkin

Power is still out here. Still about half the town. Now they are telling us the conditions are too bad to work and the line crews are hold up in motels till it calms down. Wind is blowing like crazy and in the last hour the rain started to pour.  Its an absolute mess out there.

We have been on the genny since 4pm.  Figured I would just run it for dinner and to recharge/chill the fridge but it just sips gas so I haven't shut down. We watched some DVDs and only used a gallon of gas or less so far.  Im impressed.  Will shut down in a a little while and maybe read... save the gas for tomorrow.

SOOOOOOOOO happy I put in that transfer switch now.


----------



## corey21

Just went to get snow off my tv dish still heavy snow and strong winds.


----------



## begreen

corey21 said:


> Just went to get snow off my tv dish still heavy snow and strong winds.


 
How much snow so far? Can you take a quick picture?


----------



## BrotherBart

BrianK said:


> I drove home to central PA from Cleveland OH yesterday. I followed a quarter mile long caravan of electric utility trucks heading east. A friend followed a similar size caravan of tree service trucks heading south from upstate New York on Saturday. I think the powers that be have really been taking this storm seriously.


 
What was weird with this one is that they can't get in the buckets when the wind is over 25 miles an hour. It was 35 steady gusting to 55 and pouring rain during the whole time. I just figured it out. Their outage map showed a crew at work at a substation south of here. That was where they fixed it.

On a calm 90 degree day in August it took five hours to get it back. And I thought that was just fine. I wouldn't climb in that bucket and go grab wires if you held a gun to my head.


----------



## begreen

jharkin said:


> Power is still out here. Still about half the town. Now they are telling us the conditions are too bad to work and the line crews are hold up in motels till it calms down. Wind is blowing like crazy and in the last hour the rain started to pour. Its an absolute mess out there.
> 
> We have been on the genny since 4pm. Figured I would just run it for dinner and to recharge/chill the fridge but it just sips gas so I haven't shut down. We watched some DVDs and only used a gallon of gas or less so far. Im impressed. Will shut down in a a little while and maybe read... save the gas for tomorrow.
> 
> SOOOOOOOOO happy I put in that transfer switch now.


 
Run it at least enough to keep stuff frozen in the refer/fridge. That is usually for at least a couple hours every 8 hrs. depending on the unit


----------



## BrotherBart

The wind here is just phenomenal. This is a long way from over. Radio just said 53 mph gusts here.


----------



## corey21

begreen said:


> How much snow so far? Can you take a quick picture?


 

Not much more on the dish then ground now at a place called high knob hour and half from me 6 inches on ground.

Edit a gust got real strong when i was out side had to bend over and cover my face from the snow.


----------



## pen

Just found out a high school buddy of mine lost his young son today as a tree fell on him right next to their home.


----------



## eclecticcottage

begreen said:


> I've been watching the wind map all day. Earlier it was like there was an offshore vacuum out there. But now you can clearly see the eye of the storm had come ashore and appears to be starting to move northward. http://hint.fm/wind/
> 
> View attachment 79204
> View attachment 79205


 

Man I could just sit here and watch that....


----------



## fishingpol

pen said:


> Just found out a high school buddy of mine lost his young son today as a tree fell on him right next to their home.


 
Sad to hear that.  Tragic.


----------



## amateur cutter

pen said:


> Just found out a high school buddy of mine lost his young son today as a tree fell on him right next to their home.


 
Oh Lord, that's awful to say the least. FWIW give my best pen. A C


----------



## jharkin

begreen said:


> Run it at least enough to keep stuff frozen in the refer/fridge. That is usually for at least a couple hours every 8 hrs. depending on the unit


 
Yup thats my plan, run the gen for a couple hours at breakfast and at dinner to chill the fridge, chill the freezer, let the water heater pump run to heat the tank (indirect), hcarge the phones and laptops, run the septic pump once, and cook.   Figure I could go 3 or 4 days on a gas can that way.  Hope we dont need to.


----------



## fishingpol

This is a good link for weather junkies. .


http://mountwashington.org/

http://mountwashington.org/weather/conditions.php


----------



## corey21

pen said:


> Just found out a high school buddy of mine lost his young son today as a tree fell on him right next to their home.


 
That is sad i just wish this storm leave.


----------



## eclecticcottage

pen said:


> Just found out a high school buddy of mine lost his young son today as a tree fell on him right next to their home.


----------



## Dix

Sad news pen.  No juice here. All hands safe.


----------



## BrianK

pen said:


> Just found out a high school buddy of mine lost his young son today as a tree fell on him right next to their home.


 

Oh, that's horrible. Prayers up for all involved.


----------



## jharkin

Very sorry to hear of the loss Pen.


----------



## BrianK

Our 90 year old house is taking in water. We just discovered a serious leak where the enclosed back porch meets the kitchen wall at the back of the first floor. Plus its coming into the attic around the chimney (which is only used by the natural gas furnace and hot water tank, not the wood stove). The wind never drives rain this direction or this hard against my house.


----------



## BrotherBart

pen said:


> Just found out a high school buddy of mine lost his young son today as a tree fell on him right next to their home.


 
So tragic. There aren't words.


----------



## BrotherBart

So much for having power back. Just lost it again. Bet it will be a lot longer this time.


----------



## begreen

pen said:


> Just found out a high school buddy of mine lost his young son today as a tree fell on him right next to their home.


 
That is terribly sad. There aren't any words for this kind of loss. My heart goes out to his family.


----------



## maverick06

not setting any records, but this is as low as I have seen it!




Otherwise pretty boring. The power has stayed on. The sump pump has only run a little. Very windy! But so far its good.


----------



## btuser

BrotherBart said:


> So much for having power back. Just lost it again. Bet it will be a lot longer this time.


We ran out of gas.  The lights went out and we lost "The Voice" for about 12 minutes.   I had to go out and fill the tank, because I'm the only one who knows how.  That's right ladies.  I'm the king.


Hail to the king baby.


----------



## BrotherBart

My neighbor called me paranoid when I just stayed up on the genny. Well, until we lost power again a little while ago.


----------



## BrianK

Thunder and lightning and the cars are now covered in freezing rain here in Johnstown PA.


----------



## maverick06

Johnstown?? jeez, i find myself there about every other month for work. Gotta stay at the hampton inn, its the only even remotely civilized place.... but they no longer offer govt rates! It will be the holiday inn.... tolerable.

always make a point to stop at either Scott's by Dam or Rey azteka

sure is a great ride between here and there!


----------



## BrianK

The Hampton Inn is just a couple blocks from my office. And a number of the "undocumented workers" at Rey Azteca are patients of mine, as I am also known to frequent the place.

And no, I never dreamed I'd end up in Johnstown. Grew up in Hollidaysburg.


----------



## bogydave

pen said:


> Just found out a high school buddy of mine lost his young son today as a tree fell on him right next to their home.


 
Sad.
Prayers out going from here


----------



## bogydave

Sandy has exceeded surge/flood water  levels .
Damage is worse than predicted.

Not over yet, still  to hit some areas, stay safe.

Talked to Mom in Pittsburgh, was hard rain getting worse, wind just getting bad.
Hunkering down now.

Good luck thru the night!


----------



## begreen

NYC is going to be in a world of hurt with millions of gallons of saltwater flooding tunnels, power infrastructure and subways. I fear this is going to be a very serious disaster. Stay safe folks.


----------



## bogydave

Heard 3' or more of water in the NY Stock Exchange.

That will ripple thru the global markets, NYSE down for a while.


----------



## begreen

This is the lower east side a couple hours ago, before they lost power.


----------



## midwestcoast

Pulling for all you folks out East to come through without much damage.
Just to show how large this storm is, things are rockin' & rollin' all the way out here with heavy north winds.
Here's the marine forecast for Lake Michigan 4 blocks to the north of me. I went down to the beach just after sunset to feel it. Got a lot of sand in my mouth.
 GARY TO BURNS HARBOR-BURNS HARBOR TO MICHIGAN CITY-
* 847 PM CDT MON OCT 29 2012*

* STORM WARNING IN EFFECT THROUGH TUESDAY AFTERNOON*
* GALE WARNING IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH*
* WEDNESDAY EVENING*

* REST OF TONIGHT*
 NORTH STORM FORCE WINDS TO 55 KT. CLOUDY.
 WAVES 15 TO 20 FT OCCASIONALLY TO 28 FT...BUILDING TO 20 TO 25 FT
 OCCASIONALLY TO 33 FT.

* TUESDAY*
 NORTH STORM FORCE WINDS TO 55 KT. CHANCE OF SHOWERS...
 MAINLY IN THE AFTERNOON. WAVES 20 TO 25 FT OCCASIONALLY TO 33 FT.

* TUESDAY NIGHT*
 NORTH GALES TO 45 KT BECOMING NORTHWEST TO 35 KT.
 CHANCE OF SHOWERS. WAVES 20 TO 25 FT OCCASIONALLY TO 33 FT
 SUBSIDING TO 14 TO 19 FT OCCASIONALLY TO 26 FT.


----------



## begreen

Sandy is huge. It's sucking in winds from Canada like a hoover. Take this storm seriously folks. It could be like this for a few days.


----------



## BrianK

Heading right for us in west central PA. What's left of the "eye" will be right over my parents and Scotty Overkill tomorrow afternoon, 40 miles east of me here in Johnstown:


----------



## bogydave

bogydave said:


> Heard 3' or more of water in the NY Stock Exchange.
> 
> That will ripple thru the global markets, NYSE down for a while.



Just heard this was a false report. Good news.


----------



## StihlHead

I would not believe anything from NYC other than that it is bad and getting a lot worse there. LOTS of flooding. I am getting reports from a police scanner ap that my brother has on his Ipad, set to Manhattan. The cops are reporting water everywhere up to rooftops of cars from the Battery up to Canal street. Alarms are going off at Louis Vitton, but no one can get there. People are stuck in elevators all over the place, subways are flooded, and panic is setting in. The cops are also giving each other their cell phone numbers, so things are happening that they do not want to get out to the public (like, what stores thieves could break into, death notices, etc.). If you have a boat, its the place to be.

MAJOR flodding in NYC tonight, this thing is living up to expectations. The damage is going to be in the many many many billions.


----------



## StihlHead

For the guy that posted asking why we did not bomb this thing out in the Atlantic? We do not have anything nearly large enough that would have any effect, and adding more energy to a huge energy system like this is not a good idea.

Also for the post about Wisconsin getting hit by this thing? This is the NASA shot of Sandy making landfall. That's Lake Michigan on the outer edge of this system, and Wisconsin just to the west. They are expecting waves to be more than 10 ft on Lake Michigan. This thing is HUGE. It may only be a Catagory 1, but it is wide and it is bearing down on the eastern seaboard cities with huge populations. It will be some days before we see the real damage. Flooding is going to be massive.


----------



## bogydave

StihlHead said:


> I would not believe anything from NYC other than that it is bad and getting a lot worse there. LOTS of flooding. I am getting reports from a police scanner ap that my brother has on his Ipad, set to Manhattan. The cops are reporting water everywhere up to rooftops of cars from the Battery up to Canal street. Alarms are going off at Louis Vitton, but no one can get there. People are stuck in elevators all over the place, subways are flooded, and panic is setting in. The cops are also giving each other their cell phone numbers, so things are happening that they do not want to get out to the public (like, what stores thieves could break into, death notices, etc.). If you have a boat, its the place to be.
> 
> MAJOR flodding in NYC tonight, this thing is living up to expectations. The damage is going to be in the many many many billions.



+1
I understand how panic could set in with a city that populated, power out, transportations system down, flooding everywhere , it dark with no street or building lights & it's not over yet


----------



## BrianK

bogydave said:


> +1
> I understand how panic could set in with a city that populated, power out, transportations system down, flooding everywhere , it dark with no street or building lights & it's not over yet


 
I think I've seen that movie(s).


----------



## begreen

The aftermath of this storm is going to be huge. Maybe now we can include climate change in a national discussion? Our low lying coastal areas are not prepared for this onslaught.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

Thinking about my brother who is a utilities work leader on the navy base in Newport RI so I know he is out in this mess while most people are cozy in their homes.   Lots of flooding and no power.   

We are 400miles from the coast and we're still have strong winds, snow at the highest elevation,and plenty of power outages.   I can't imagine being right in the path.


----------



## begreen

Yeah, this is no picnic. She's a huge, slow moving storm. Hope your brother is safe and being careful.


----------



## StihlHead

Staten Island Fire Dept. just put out an SOS for help, but advised that the water surrounding them is full of oil and fuel....houses there have water up to the rafters....(Fox and Weather channel are WAY behind this real time stuff happening there). Calls keep going out on the police channel like "twenty people are trapped in a stairway ", with quick responses from tired cops saying "Uh, that area is completely underwater...."

Methiks this will be the largest disaster to hit NYC. I imagne that Philly is not doing well either.


----------



## BrianK

begreen said:


> Maybe now we can include climate change in a national discussion?


 
We used to have a scientific term for "climate change."

We called it "weather."


----------



## begreen

They are two different things.


----------



## midwestcoast

StihlHead said:


> ...That's Lake Michigan on the outer edge of this system, and Wisconsin just to the west. They are expecting waves to be more than 10 ft on Lake Michigan...


More like 10 M. See the local marine forecast I posted earlier.


----------



## bogydave

Looks to be tracking more west than predicted.
Look out Ohio & Michigan


----------



## StihlHead

From some NYC feeds, all within the past hour:

Nat'l Weather Service: More than 13 feet or water at the Battery. Previously all-time record was 11.2 feet in 1821                 

Mayor Bloomberg: NYU Hospital's back-up generator failed; patients had to be transfered.

Residents in Queens: Rockaway Beach situation is bad. 3 feet of water, no way out now for people there.

New York 1 news: guess is about 2 million w/o power - most of lower manhattan now flooded.

Street person tweeting: power grid went off below 39th street - con ed explosion reported -

Street person tweeting: FDR at 86th Street under 3ft of water.

Local news feed: Many Staten Islanders residents are now stranded on rooftops.

Mayor Bloomberg: Do not drive. Taxi & livery drivers must get off the road immediately. "Stay wherever you are."

WBAI news: World Trade Center construction site being taken over by water.

REPORT: Heavy volumes of water on West St + Washington St. Cars floating down West St.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Our forecast keeps getting tamer. No rain at all now and not much wind either.


----------



## StihlHead

One WTC construction site:


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

Truly frightening


----------



## rideau

Up here on the south shore of the Big Rideau we are experiencing  the northeaster, I guess.  The only time I have seen wind like this is in a huirricane-I've been in quite a few from Nantucket to Sarasota to Long Island.  The winds have become so intense it is hard to stand, and the house now is experiencing heavy thumping, whatever the heck that means.  It's getting a bit scary.  The lake is over 400 feet deep on the North shore, and it is a long lake.  42 feet deep off the South shore, shelving to a long sandy beach with about 30 feet of sandy bottom only about a foot or two deep.  The waves must be huge at this point.  We are at the south end, but on top of a cliff.  No way I can get down to the water to look at the lake, but we had good whitecaps before dark, long before this started.  I can't believe we still hav e power.  I hear the gutters have flown off our family home just outside NYC, and the fence in the backyard has blown over into a neighbors...and a tree of the neighbor's also fell on their home.  This is a wild series of converging storms.  The Hurricane is suppoosed to get here in a few days, but these winds are to keep up, hopefully not as strong as now.  I'm hoping not too much is down in the woods.  Maybe that is the thumping I'm hearing....


----------



## StihlHead

The Tale of Two Cities, and the flip side to the storm in NYC:



Update: Major North shore/east river flooding will slowly start to ease. Water levels have begun to fall.

Reporter at the evacuation of NYU Medical: Dozens of doctors accompanying patients one by one. 5 patients gone. 250 to go. First was baby.

Person on the street: It's actually been pretty dry in Hell's Kitchen. Power stayed on, people in bars.

NY1 report: Con Ed On Fixing Massive Manhattan Outage From 14th Street Explosion.

Manhattan apartment dweller: Chilled vodka & making ice as thanks for having power w/winds still too loud to sleep.

Rising floodwaters have forced the Port Authority to close LaGuardia, Newark and Teterboro Airports.

Resident in the Upper West side: 79th street seems to be lucky. I still have power and just see leaves all over the streets. No Flooding

As of late Monday night, there were reports of numerous residents trapped in their homes due to the high waters that submerged
portions of Staten Island and the Rockaways. With many roads impassable, the Fire Department was forced to reach those trapped by boat.

A Manhattan resident reports: A HAWK landed outside the window, Central Park North, to take refuge from the storm.

An MTA spokesperson said that water has entered tunnels on the 1 line between Chambers Street to South Ferry in Lower Manhattan,
subway tunnels under the East River, and the subway yard at 148th Street in Harlem.

Queens resident reports: I don't see much damage from where I am- Jamaica estates. Mostly small branches and leaves. No flooding.

Brooklyn resident reports: Explosion in South Brooklyn by Verrazano. Lasted over one minute. What was it?!!

NYC homeowner reports: Flooding in Canarsie. Receding now but basement still flooded.

FDNY is reporting 7-8 houses on fire around Newport Ave and Beach 130 St in the Rockaways.

A NY City resident asks: So how long is the power gonna be out for?


----------



## HDRock

So far, Six and a half million people with out power


----------



## katwillny

It truly is bad downtown NYC. so far 6 reported fatalities in the NY Metro area and there were raging fires in some areas of Queens and firefighters were not able to get there. Several homes were burned. It will be months before things go back to normal in that area.


----------



## moburns

I left my mobile home to stay with my parents, they are in central MD as well.  We have power.  No damage that I can see.  I am concerned with how my home is and where is all the water going to go.  It has been raining, very heavy at times, with very few breaks since Sunday.  We have had the gas insert going here just to keep the chill off.


----------



## btuser

I do feel bad for people in NYC right now.  That's a hard place to be when things run well.

The explosions are most likely flood transformers, or equipment flooding/arcing and then methane that gets pushed up like a bubble to the highest point, then BOOM!  All underground utilities, hard enough to find/fix on a good day, let alone under 10' of water.  Shorted phases 30 feet below ground, melted conduit,  manholes that haven't been lifted in so long someone paved over them 5 years ago, all this while you've got a city falling to panic around you with no TV to keep them quiet.

I hope for the best for them but that's  hard work.  Hopefully New Yorkers can keep their heads and don't start shooting aat the rescue workers like they (supposedly) did in New Orleans.


----------



## Flatbedford

Lost power at about 1 am. Started genny at 6. Wires are down about 1/4 mile from the house. Last time it was this close, we were down for 5 days due to policy of making repairs that get the most customers back in the least time. This damage only affects the immediate neighborhood. House is OK. Have genny, food, wine, and booze.


----------



## jharkin

Well I can report from the Boston burbs that things are improving. Our power came back at 11pm in spite of warnings to expect days. Some people in town still out however. I got lucky and as best I can tell none of my trees came down. I have to take a better look when it gets light.

Still cloudy and grey but eerily quiet and calm out there.

Scary situation down in NYC. I have relatives in Queens, Staten Island, LI, norther Jersey and southern CT. Going to be making a lot of calls to make sure all are OK.


----------



## corey21

Still snowing heavy outside 32.

Six inches on ground power and internet is on and off.

Last night was bad a tree fell up above house wind was howling.


----------



## corey21

Still under blizzard warning till tomorrow.


----------



## Jack Straw

I don't think the wind has ever blown that hard here for that long of a period. National Grid did a great job keeping the power on. No trees down close to the house, I'm sure there will be some in the woods, but that's a good thing.

My thoughts are with hearth members who didn't do as us. Please let me know if anyone needs help.


----------



## btuser

I feel bad for the crews.  From the looks of what I saw they were out days ahead of the storm, trying to get a jump on it, or some "show of force" to let the public know they were taking things seriously.  Problem is, you never really know where it's going to hit, so now these guys are 3 days tired before the lights go out.

I was with a Vermont crew two weeks ago and asked if they were ready for the Winter.   The supervisor just laughed and said it's impossible to even keep up with outside plant maint with the crews they're allowed to keep.  Everything from pole transfers to tree trimming get put off further and further.  I think it's a lot like what Verizon did for 10 years (and continues to do) when they knew fiber/cellular was going to make their copper plant worthless.  Their whole plant is  now a pille of rat nest.   I think the power companies know something big is coming and are waiting for federal bucks.  Meanwhile they skim what they can and if the power goes out so be it.


----------



## firefighterjake

BrotherBart said:


> What was weird with this one is that they can't get in the buckets when the wind is over 25 miles an hour. It was 35 steady gusting to 55 and pouring rain during the whole time. I just figured it out. Their outage map showed a crew at work at a substation south of here. That was where they fixed it.
> 
> On a calm 90 degree day in August it took five hours to get it back. And I thought that was just fine. I wouldn't climb in that bucket and go grab wires if you held a gun to my head.


 
I've always had the utmost respect for electrical linemen . . . firefighters get all the glory when they make a save . . . but who knows how many firefighters have been saved because of the fast response from a lineman in cutting power to a house or car wreck.


----------



## ColdNH

lost power for 13 hours, came on right before wake up time. put a smile on my face.

after one night of power I cant imagine a week+


----------



## BrotherBart

Thinking about the folks north of us. We are in great shape compared to them.


----------



## btuser

One thing we've got going for us is that it's warm, unseasonably WARM.  House dipped about a degree last night in 7 hours without the generator running.  If it wasn't for the lack of internet (you know, that thing we never had but now can't do without) I could get by for weeks on 5000 watts or less.   No dishwasher or laundry, but we can work with that.

I always do a majority of my clothes shopping when the power goes out.


----------



## begreen

corey21 said:


> View attachment 79227
> 
> 
> Still under blizzard warning till tomorrow.


 
Looks like a heavy wet snow.


----------



## begreen

BrotherBart said:


> Thinking about the folks north of us. We are in great shape compared to them.


 
Amen. The news in NY is bad. 80-100 homes burned in the flooded Breezy Point neighborhood of Brooklyn. It looks apocalyptic.


----------



## corey21

Posting from mobile phone

Power is out genny is going but things are really bad outside.

May be last post for a while, phone is slow.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

We got nowhere near the forecast rainfall amounts. Was windy but not damaging. From what i can see from the house it blew 3 lawn chairs over. Still windy but little rain. Power never went out.


----------



## smokinj

We are getting hammerd with high winds heavy rain for 2 days now. Glad I dont live 500 miles to the right. Good Luck East Coast!


----------



## MishMouse

Disruptions from the storm continue to flow across the country.
We use a Cloud based Phone service from ShoreTel and our phones went down around 10 AM CST.
Apparantely due to the flooding and the power outages the centers ran out of diesel to power their generators.
Other disruptions are being caused by other providers like Verison and ATT also having difficulty.
Cloud based service is fine and dandy but not very stable when compared to regular line based services.


----------



## bag of hammers

not seeing much activity on this list (understandably so), seeing the images of flooding, and reading the post about the man who lost his young son, this is incredibly heartbreaking.  For whatever its worth, thoughts and prayers are with all the folks dealing with this storm, the losses, and the aftermath.  I hope we never see another one the likes of Sandy.


----------



## jdp1152

upper third of a willow tree shed all over my roof.  the bigger branch broke a window, damaged my roof/eve and destroyed the power meter on the house.  Power lines are down in three spots on the street so probably looking at a few days at lease.  the snow storm last october had it out for over a week.  Talk about bad luck too, a tree service was scheduled to come take down today at 8:30am.


----------



## Flatbedford

Still no power here. Drove around a bit today. Trees and Wires down everywhere. Lots of roads blocked. I had to cut a fallen tree off my sister's car and deck. Some damage to both. Even saw a motor yacht on the railroad tracks!


----------



## BrotherBart

This happened to one our electric co-ops repair crews last night.

“Just as our service tech was crossing an arched bridge over the creek, water torrents picked up the bucket truck and shoved it against the bridge railing,” Hollcroft said in a NOVEC news release. “Water rose past the truck’s door, rising an inch every five minutes. Our man clung to the top of the truck while a co-worker in a truck behind him frantically called 911. Loudoun Fire and Rescue rescued our service tech.”


----------



## Pallet Pete

The wind has died down a lot here and the rain at 4:30 this morning was half frozen and coming down hard. It is just a drizzle now ! The power flickered a few times and went out for a bit but is back now. Be safe east coasters !

Pete


----------



## BrotherBart

If you look at the moisture circulation of this thing it comes out of the ocean south of RI, circulates up over New England into Canada, comes down as far West as Chicago then back down to Knoxville before it turns to come up and drizzle on us. Fascinating.


----------



## begreen

Flatbedford said:


> Still no power here. Drove around a bit today. Trees and Wires down everywhere. Lots of roads blocked. I had to cut a fallen tree off my sister's car and deck. Some damage to both. Even saw a motor yacht on the railroad tracks.


 
Looks like a small tanker landed on a street in Staten Island.

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/superstorm-sandy-2012-hurricane-washes-oil-tanker-staten-17596449


----------



## Pallet Pete

This slide show is worth a million words ! 

http://www.foxnews.com/weather/slideshow/2012/10/29/superstorm-sandy-hits-east-coast/#slide=1


----------



## Seasoned Oak

We only got about 2 in of rain from the whole thing. Not much wind either. I guess the mountains all around us tamed the beast.


----------



## bogydave

Pallet Pete said:


> This slide show is worth a million words !
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/weather/slideshow/2012/10/29/superstorm-sandy-hits-east-coast/#slide=1


 
Best picture, strong phone & power lines:
Scotty, got you some work: :


----------



## Dix

No power. Posting from phone what a freaking mess.


----------



## Pallet Pete

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> No power. Posting from phone what a freaking mess.


 
Glad to see your ok Dixie ! No injuries ? How is your home ?  

Pete


----------



## thewoodlands

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> No power. Posting from phone what a freaking mess.


Looks like a war zone, glad you're okay.

zap


----------



## Shadow&Flame

I hope everyone came thru with minimal damage...it sure looks like it going to take a long time to get things back to normal.  Mother nature can sure get pissed at times...  Take care everybody...


----------



## Dix

Call me
Easier.
Internet on phone spotty. Were OK. Please let BB see this. Might. Need Gennie.

2 weeks no power?
7


----------



## BrotherBart

Just talked to Dixie and it is a mess on LI. Bridges closed so power crews can't get there. Trees down all over the place. Her and the Dixette are hunkered down with the stoves going. For light.


----------



## Shadow&Flame

BrotherBart said:


> Just talked to Dixie and it is a mess on LI. Bridges closed so power crews can't get there. Trees down all over the place. Her and the Dixette are hunkered down with the stoves going. For light.


 
Hate to hear that...all I can do is send prayers her way...so that is what I am doing.  Be safe.


----------



## begreen

It's going to be days before the full scope of this storm is assessed.


----------



## BrowningBAR

The term 'big' does not properly describe the size of this storm.


----------



## corey21

Me and my family are safe power came on at 9:30.

A lot of damage going to post pics my next post.


----------



## Flatbedford

Drove into NYC for work today. Passed a National Guard convoy on the way. Was kinda weird to see driftwood in the center median of the West Side Highway. Still have't seen a single ConEd crew at work anywhere in Westchester County.


----------



## corey21

Top of 100 foot pine came down on power line in my drive way but power went out before this.



lucky that one is still standing.



Edit. The mag has now payed for itself it even cruised at 700 a while yesterday.

This storm could have been worse if it was mid winter i am thankful it was not


----------



## eclecticcottage

No damage here.  A neighbor lost some shingles for their house and some roll roof from a shed.  I had to rescue their garbage can before it went swimming.

Of course the major winds came overnight, and we decided not to walk down to the lake to check it out since we'd have had to walk under trees to get there.  No idea what the peak heights were, but I think the lower lake levels really helped keep damage down.  I'm pretty sure we had higher winds over the past winter.


----------



## begreen

Heavy wet snows and ice storms are hell on the trees. Good to hear that you are safe and warm corey21.


----------



## corey21

Thank you begreen.

I went out to my chicken lot and it is destroyed the chickens are fine


----------



## Gasifier

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> No power. Posting from phone what a freaking mess.


 
Glad to see you are okay Dix! We are still waiting to here from Infinitymike. I do not know what part of Long Island he lives in.


----------



## corey21

Power went back off about an hour ago but my internet is up and genny is fired back up.


----------



## woodchip

Browning, that is a heck of a picture of Sandy. The tail is only about 400 miles off Ireland!

We are watching your news with interest and amazement. Hope everybody still has some dry wood.........


----------



## corey21

Has any one heard from WellSeasoned?


----------



## Pallet Pete

Any more word on how Dixie is doing ? 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete

This is heart breaking devastation I hope all you guys are ok out there are prayers are with you. 

http://video.foxnews.com/v/1936668071001/

Pete


----------



## corey21

Praying for you guys tonight.

No power still here.


----------



## woodgeek

Where's Thomas?


----------



## Dix

Mike lives further east? . Not good. Saw the neon vest guys today
Maybe power soon. Lots of firewood. Lots. Truck busy.    Cold tonight
this sucks.


----------



## Flatbedford

Still no power and no sign of ConEd crews. I was able to get some electrical parts from work yesterday so I could get a better power distribution system for my genny. I can run both refrigerators and the water heater now. Even have some lights and TV. Day off today so I can load the front porch with wood and clean up the lawn. I am thankful that all I am dealing with is inconvenience. There is some serious devastation closer to the coast and even right down the road along Hudson River.
On the bright side, there is lots of wood on the ground around here.


----------



## begreen

Got to be a huge mess to clean up. My sister is still without power up in Poundridge too.


----------



## corey21

Well still no power.

Just kind of hot.


----------



## WellSeasoned

First post here since the storm was getting bad. Cell phone started working this morning a little bit. No power since monday afternoon, expected to be out until sunday or monday. We made it out good, property was ok, thx for the prayers, others not so lucky. Thankful for the generator and woodstove. Will be processing these branches and trees for 2+ years. Be well

This pic is one of the many large trees we lost on the property


----------



## thewoodlands

Glad you made it through,what type of tree is that?


----------



## Dix

Oy yiyi..... what a mess.....

I'm back ! Got power this PM !!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

Glad to hear Eileen!   Been worried about you.


----------



## Pallet Pete

Welcome back Dixie glad you guys are ok.

Pete


----------



## fossil

Pics when you get a chance, eh, Eileen?  Glad yer OK!     Rick


----------



## BrotherBart

Great news. Guess I need to call him and tell him to turn around and head back.


----------



## Dix

BrotherBart said:


> Great news. Guess I need to call him and tell him to turn around and head back.


 
Is he wearing spikes & carrying a chain saw?????


----------



## fossil

Wearing Old Spice & carrying a rain hat.


----------



## Dix

Things I have learned from this experience....

LIPA has an awesome progress map

http://www.lipower.org/stormcenter/outagemap.html

I need a generator.... gonna be shopping.

Neighbors are mostly the BEST people.

I need a generator (have a hook up).

The PE convects quite nicely with no fan.

I need a generator.

The freezer side of a side x side fridge is better than an ice chest, when packed with home made ice (home made ice lasted 4 days...awesome)

I need a generator.

Battery powered LED lights are the BOMB.

I need a generator.

BB sounds like Texas


----------



## Dix

fossil said:


> Wearing Old Spice & carrying a rain hat.


 
Send him packing


----------



## BrotherBart

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> BB sounds like Texas


 
At work one day my boss told me that a local college had a course that could help me get rid of that accent. I told him that it had taken me 40 years to get it just right and I wasn't gonna screw it up. And that I wasn't too crazy about that Brooklyn accent of his either.


----------



## HDRock

The winter with ice and heavy snow, makes the trees close to my house,more scary than wind.
This storm has affected a lot of people.
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Flatbedford

Now gas shortages


----------



## Dix

Flatbedford said:


> Now gas shortages


 

Yeah.... I'm not buying it.


----------



## Flatbedford

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Yeah.... I'm not buying it.


 
I'd like to buy some. None up here.


----------



## BrotherBart

Yeah the fuel shortages are getting nasty. The tankers blocked out off of Staten Island by debris are full of gas but can't get to the port. And even after that the stuff has to get to stations. That have power to run the pumps.

Heart goes out to you guys.


----------



## Dix

I filled up the gas cans on Monday. Figured it was for the splitter & the chain saws. Guess its going for a different purpose now.

I leave early in the AM for work, will see if I can get some gas in the truck.


----------



## fossil

Yup, I gotta believe that they'd love nothing more than to sell it to you, but for right now they just simply can't get it to you. Infrastructure damaged/obstructed. You can bet there are a bunch of folks addressing every aspect of this, as it has a major impact...on them as well as on you. I know it's very hard to be patient, but what's the alternative? Stay safe. Rick


----------



## jdp1152

Tried to buy a couple of gas cans before the storm hit up here...none to be found at the big box stores or small mom and pop shops.  Not much wonder that supplies are low.  Heck...had to make a new cord for a new generator to work on my house hook up and had to go all over the area to find someone not sold out.  Filled mine cans up today and the attendant said he's been doing nothing but filling cans the last few days...though it seems I'm the only one left on the street without power (willow tree had direct hit on the meter on my house so main line repair isn't helping.  Electrician said I was 1/8th of an inch of box bend away from explosion and fire.  Waiting on power company to come inspect the box and add the meter, probably restring me from the road since the line had a tree stretching it.....though another day without power I'll think about connecting it without the meter and taking it for free until they get here).

On the plus side, the new splitting axe got here today so tomorrow I'll get something more done than cutting up willow that I can't even give away and hoping the verizon network has few enough people on it that my wireless card allows me to get some actual work done.


----------



## BrotherBart

When it was looking like it was going to be worse here than it turned out to be my neighbor couldn't find any gas cans left in the stores. I loaned him two of the six new ones I had on the shelf in the garage. Bought at the end of the storm season one year when they were on sale for 1/8 the regular price. They are blue kero cans. I handed him the 99 cent can of red paint.


----------



## HDRock

Hearing about homes being looted, really discusses me


----------



## jdp1152

I borrowed a 5 gallon from my father in law and have two 2 gallon ones and a 5 gallon one.  That's plenty considering the forecast for us.  I'd still love to have that extra one though. 

Anyone trying to loot my place is probably going to end up at the wrong end of a .45 or 30.06.


----------



## corey21

Power came back on a bout 4 or 5 pm today here .


----------



## BrotherBart

Cold weather setting in. Gonna be a big problem for folks out of power and fuel.

And wood burners when your wood stack is soaked.


----------



## corey21

BrotherBart said:


> Cold weather setting in. Gonna be a big problem for folks out of power and fuel.
> 
> And wood burners when your wood stack is soaked.


 
Yeah the soaked wood was a problem for me big time.


----------



## Flatbedford

Gas is my problem now. For the genny and my car. 
I left the house at 5 am so that I could get into the city before the HOV only restriction at 6 am. I guess I'll take a nap before work starts at 8.
Have plenty dry wood. I kept a tractor cart full in the shed during the storm.
Maybe I cab trade somebody firewood for gas?


----------



## WellSeasoned

I filled up everything before the storm. After that before the power went on to 2 local gas stations, I was cyphoning from the quads and the boat that got new through a few days. Power came back on here in the early morning. Still cleaning up despite the sleet we got today. Waiting on the nor'easter I guess. Be well


----------



## Flatbedford

I drained the tractor and lawnmower tanks. I even put a little 2 stroke mix in the car last night.


----------



## WellSeasoned

Flatbedford said:


> I drained the tractor and lawnmower tanks. I even put a little 2 stroke mix in the car last night.


Good luck flatbed, hope things work out for u! Be well


----------



## Dix

According to News 12, the gas is coming with in the next few days.

I know I'll be picking up a few gas containers when this is over. AND a generator, or two.

Where are you guys on this map?

http://apps.coned.com/stormcenter_external/default.html

LIPAs map like this helped me keep track of the power issue. Might help you guys.

Hang in there !! Rooting for you & Bonnie, Steve !


----------



## Flatbedford

Just heard that Con Ed was on our street today. The downed trees are clear, the wires are back on the poles, but the transformer is dead. They told my neighbor that they should have us back up late tomorrow. We'll see how that goes. We also got some gas from my sister and my father today. I am hopeful. If we do get power, my genny will go to work over at my brother-in-laws place. They have a baby and are getting by with some of my wood in their fireplace for now.


----------



## BrotherBart

Hang in folks. Can't imagine what you are going through up there.


----------



## Flatbedford

Dix, We are under the "4" and estimated for 11/09.


----------



## BrotherBart

Not a sermon, but times like these make ya think about just how much we depend on that plug in the outlet.

Don't have the damage that is in the Northeast but two to three times a year we get reminded. "What if it lasted months longer than the generator gas?".


----------



## Flatbedford

I guess if it were months we'd adapt somehow. I think the second month would be easier than the first.


----------



## Shadow&Flame

BrotherBart said:


> Not a sermon, but times like these make ya think about just how much we depend on that plug in the outlet.
> 
> Don't have the damage that is in the Northeast but two to three times a year we get reminded. "What if it lasted months longer than the generator gas?".


 
When the plug doesnt work, you get back to the stone age pretty quick. I should have paid more attention to my Grandmother when she was talking about making due with next to nothing. Its sad you never appreciate things until they are gone....


----------



## BrotherBart

It isn't really sad. The conveniences we have, most made available by electricity, are a great thing. The fragility of the whole thing is a concern. We go down for a week often in snow storms. Not because we live in the arctic, but because we live where the power lines go through miles and miles of trees. Our whole neighborhood got knocked out for hours this summer in 90 degree heat because a skinny little three inch dead tree thirty feet in the woods fell on the power line on my driveway.

Took out the power for 65 houses.


----------



## begreen

BrotherBart said:


> Not a sermon, but times like these make ya think about just how much we depend on that plug in the outlet.
> 
> Don't have the damage that is in the Northeast but two to three times a year we get reminded. "What if it lasted months longer than the generator gas?".


 
I have the same thoughts for our safety. We get some direct assault from killer storms hitting the coast. And then there are earthquakes. I stick with the "prepare for weeks without power" scenario, and that includes local gas stations. So far the longest has been 8 days, but it could be worse with wilder weather.


----------



## begreen

Flatbedford said:


> I drained the tractor and lawnmower tanks. I even put a little 2 stroke mix in the car last night.


 
Are there any carpooling possibilities? Seems like there would be lots of folks in the area in the same boat.


----------



## firefighterjake

We did 14 days without power back during the ice storm . . . but there was gas available a mile away from the house and I lucked out in being able to purchase a generator which provided heat once we jerry rigged it to provide power to the oil boiler . . . another line went to the refrigerator and a third line went to the TV . . . priorities you understand.


----------



## Flatbedford

No carpooling for me. I work from early morning to late night. Its hard to find somebody with the same hours.
My wife was able to fill two gas cans and the tank in the pickup today. She only waited less than 45 minutes.
I spoke too a wonderfully friendly and helpful woman at ConEd this afternoon who told me that the final repairs to our service are scheduled to be completed by 8pm today. 
If that works out, I can use the gas my wife bought for the genny to drive to work tomorrow.
Things still getting better.
I appreciate my good fortune and I hope other's conditions are improving as well.


----------



## Pallet Pete

We finally heard from my cousin on staten Island last night and it is real bad there ! They have nothing left it was total devastation. He said there is no one there but the homeowners and they are scrounging bottled water and canned food out of ruined homes, cars and stores. He called my sister after finding a generator to charge up a to of cell phones. There is no real aid or power to speak of as of last night. He said that his family are slowly walking out to a more secure area.


----------



## thewoodlands

Pallet Pete said:


> We finally heard from my cousin on staten Island last night and it is real bad there ! They have nothing left it was total devastation. He said there is no one there but the homeowners and they are scrounging bottled water and canned food out of ruined homes, cars and stores. He called my sister after finding a generator to charge up a to of cell phones. There is no real aid or power to speak of as of last night. He said that his family are slowly walking out to a more secure area.


Sorry to hear Pete, FEMA ran out of bottled water which is hard to understand.

zap


----------



## Flatbedford

That is bad news. I hope things get better soon.


----------



## woodgeek

My power came back on last night, after 5+ days down.

The bucket truck was actually on a pole in front of my house at the expected 'back on date/time'. The lady across the street came out, talked to them and pointed to her house, and 2 minutes later her house (and neighbors) were back on. Then they started packing up and drove away (with me and my side still dark). 10 mins later a second truck pulls up, and the guy spends 10 minutes doing a walk around on the powered houses to make sure everything is aok, and then he makes to leave too. At that point, my neighbor runs out there to tell him, um, this side of the street is still dark (we're on gennys). He goes 'OH!' and then turns on our power 2 mins later. Good neighbor.

FYI....not a criticism of the line guys. They are prob sleep deprived and not given good information, not to mention underpaid. Just goes to show that it is always a good idea to talk to the linemen!


----------



## Flatbedford

Con Ed told us we'd be back on by 8 last night. Still dark. We are one of only 6 houses still dark and waiting for a new transformer. My neighbor (licensed electrician) just connected my generator cord to his house. Still on temp power, but not feeding genny anymore.


----------



## Dix

Flatbedford said:


> Con Ed told us we'd be back on by 8 last night. Still dark. We are one of only 6 houses still dark and waiting for a new transformer. My neighbor (licensed electrician) just connected my generator cord to his house. Still on temp power, but not feeding genny anymore.


 
This is the time for good neighbors. Thats awesome.


----------



## Flatbedford

We are blessed with good neighbors all around us. I hope my neighbors feel the same way.


----------



## jqgs214

Still no power here.  Internet access only at work.  New insert keeping house warm even without the blowers.  Thank god for good friends.  Hot meals and showers every night thanks to them!


----------



## Dix

jqgs214 said:


> Still no power here. Internet access only at work. New insert keeping house warm even without the blowers. Thank god for good friends. Hot meals and showers every night thanks to them!


 

Glad to hear from ya Wxman ! Riverhead took a beating !


----------



## jqgs214

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Glad to hear from ya Wxman ! Riverhead took a beating !


Yeah, the marina I work at got lucky!, only 18" of water in out shop/store/storage buildings.  If surge forecast held true it would have been 5-6 ft


----------



## begreen

jqgs214 said:


> Yeah, the marina I work at got lucky!, only 18" of water in out shop/store/storage buildings. If surge forecast held true it would have been 5-6 ft


 
Good to hear that you are alive and kicking. PE inserts are designed to convect well when the power is out. Sounds like you are putting this to the test!

When you get back to normal, webbie just added a new feature that will allow you to change your name back to Wxman.


----------



## Dix

Gas lines are easing around here...lots of over night deliveries.


----------



## begreen

Read this letter today from a boy to his family during the peak of the storm. It choked me up. We don't know how lucky we are sometimes.





PS: He made it.


----------



## WellSeasoned

Damn... Touching... Glad he made it:D


----------



## begreen

Sister got power yesterday night. They are so happy. Now hunkering down for the nor-easter.


----------



## Flatbedford

Still plugged into my nieghbor's house with extension cords all over the place. ConEd says tomorrow night. Gas lines seem to be done in my area. They are still around in NJ and closer to the city. Tunnels into the city are open and more and more subway service is available. Except for the people who's homes are badly damaged or destroyed things are getting better. This storm will be bad for many people. I am not worried about it. I left a couple snow shovels out when I left for work this am. 
It was 20 last night at my house last night. I have been burning some 3 summer seasoned Red Oak and as long as we keep the stove loaded (when I'm not around) the house has been cozy. I really feel for those with no heat.


----------



## Dix

Snow??? Really?

How much more can these people take?


----------



## Flatbedford

Locusts next week!
LIRR shut down!


----------



## WellSeasoned

Good luck flatbed, hope things get back online soon. Sucks for everybody with no heat in this cold.


----------



## Dix

Flatbedford said:


> Locusts next week!
> LIRR shut down!


 

So is the LIE .. (Long Island Expressway)........... ice build up !!

If we get locusts in this mess.............


----------



## Flatbedford

Already had Black Locust last week
.


----------



## thewoodlands

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> So is the LIE .. (Long Island Expressway)........... ice build up !!
> 
> If we get locusts in this mess.............


If you get the locust next, it's a sign Dix, a bad sign! 
zap


----------



## Dix

Actually, we're collecting locust on Sunday ... local friends horse farm had 20 + trees go down.

Locust, ash, maple, pine, & oak. Collecting a crew to go in on Sunday & git 'er dun.

Hoping everyone has enough gas for the trucks, chain saws. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Flatbedford

Gas is fine up by me now. Most stations open. No lines. That might change tomorrow though.


----------



## Retired Guy

Found this map of LI outages from yesterday. Amazing

http://www.newsday.com/news/weather/when-will-the-power-be-back-1.4198954


----------



## Flatbedford

I should be back on tonight according to that map. ConEd's site says same. We'll see....


----------



## KaptJaq

I just got power and of course I logged into Hearth.com...  Hope I did not miss anything while I was in the dark.  I was the warmest one on the block with a lot of friends dropping by.  No power so no fans.  I had to keep both stoves going through the Nor'easter yesterday.

KaptJaq


----------



## Flatbedford

Welcome back. Still waiting for power in Westchester. ConEd says tonight....we'll see.  Hope you are in one piece.


----------



## Flatbedford

Just checked the ConEd site. Our estimated time of restoration has been changed from 11pm, 11/8 (today) to 11pm, 11/10. I guess the Nor'easter has set them back a couple days.


----------



## Dix

Retired Guy said:


> Found this map of LI outages from yesterday. Amazing
> 
> http://www.newsday.com/news/weather/when-will-the-power-be-back-1.4198954


 
Scarey, isn't it?

I'm out between Middle Island & Manorville.


----------



## Dix

KaptJaq said:


> I just got power and of course I logged into Hearth.com... Hope I did not miss anything while I was in the dark. I was the warmest one on the block with a lot of friends dropping by. No power so no fans. I had to keep both stoves going through the Nor'easter yesterday.
> 
> KaptJaq


 
Welcome Back, Jaq. Hope  you fared well.


----------



## KaptJaq

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Welcome Back, Jaq. Hope you fared well.


 
Thank you, we did well. Everything that fell in on my property missed the house. Took out the power drop, phone connections, and everything else suspended through the trees but missed the house... Hope everybody else was as lucky as we were...

Now to start working on fire wood for 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018... Some huge red oaks fell on the block. The partially rotted ones broke in the middle, the healthy one rolled their root balls. Some trunks are close to three feet in diameter and well over 50 feet tall. Just need the schools to open so I don't have to watch the kids and can get some bucking done. Probably time for a better saw...

KaptJaq


----------



## begreen

KaptJaq said:


> Thank you, we did well. Everything that fell in on my property missed the house. Took out the power drop, phone connections, and everything else suspended through the trees but missed the house... Hope everybody else was as lucky as we were...
> 
> Now to start working on fire wood for 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018... Some huge red oaks fell on the block. The partially rotted ones broke in the middle, the healthy one rolled their root balls. Some trunks are close to three feet in diameter and well over 50 feet tall. Just need the schools to open so I don't have to watch the kids and can get some bucking done. Probably time for a better saw...
> 
> KaptJaq


Good to have you back. You folks on lI got hit hard. I'm glad to hear that the house made it ok as well as your family. Be careful cutting out there. Leave the snagged trees to the pros and watch out for widowmaker limbs snagged up high. You never know when they will fall.


----------



## KaptJaq

begreen said:


> Good to have you back. You folks on lI got hit hard. I'm glad to hear that the house made it ok as well as your family. Be careful cutting out there. Leave the snagged trees to the pros and watch out for widowmaker limbs snagged up high. You never know when they will fall.


 
There is soo much lying on the ground that I will be busy for a long time. The crews cut anything that was blocking the roads and pushed it to the side. Any hangers or leaners over the road were pulled down and also pushed to the side.True clean-up will follow later... While HydroONE, the Ontario power company, was hooking up power to my house they used the bucket truck to tie a line to the only hanger in my yard. Used the truck and a few hundred feet of 5/8 line to pull it down...

Two days after the storm the local Home Depot had a truck load of chain saws and generators come in. I saw 4 pallets of chain saws and they were selling the generators right off the truck. Both were sold out in an hour and a half. I see a lot of people with their new Home Depot chain saws trying to be lumber jacks or trying to hook their house up to the new generators. They are the ones I worry about.

KaptJaq


----------



## begreen

10-4 on that. And I'll bet that not one of these folks got protective gear.


----------



## thewoodlands

It's a ways off, lets just hope it stays that way.

zap


----------



## WellSeasoned

Dr. zap, keep us posted.  I wont have time to watch the weather this weekend. Too much oak to process.


----------



## thewoodlands

WellSeasoned said:


> Dr. zap, keep us posted. I wont have time to watch the weather this weekend. Too much oak to process.


They still are not sure if this will turn to snow, just needs some cold air.
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/east-coast-noreaster-thanksgiv/1499934
zap


----------



## Badfish740

KaptJaq said:


> Two days after the storm the local Home Depot had a truck load of chain saws and generators come in. I saw 4 pallets of chain saws and they were selling the generators right off the truck. Both were sold out in an hour and a half. I see a lot of people with their new Home Depot chain saws trying to be lumber jacks or trying to hook their house up to the new generators. They are the ones I worry about.


 
Reminds me of the last big storm we got (October 2011 Noreaster)-I went to Lowes to get a longer 12 gauge extension cord in order to move the generator further away from the house and saw folks carting out armloads of $5 bundles of wood and Duraflame logs   Needless to say, chimney fires were in the news for a few weeks afterwards...


----------



## WellSeasoned

Another nor'easter..... The last one wasn't nothing, except maybe the coast unfortunately.


----------



## katwillny

zap said:


> This is the second scenario hope they are wrong.
> zap


zap you called it early on. they were not wrong. This was the worst I have seen. I am bringing a truckload of supplies down to NYC tomorrow from a collection I took up the last two weeks here at my job.


----------



## thewoodlands

katwillny said:


> zap you called it early on. they were not wrong. This was the worst I have seen. I am bringing a truckload of supplies down to NYC tomorrow from a collection I took up the last two weeks here at my job.


My wife at this moment is getting some good old jackets ready to be sent down through our local fire department, some of the jackets are like brand new.

zap


----------

